# 

## tom.pk

https://www.gramwzielone.pl/trendy/1...z-prezesem-ure

----------


## _Grisza_

> https://www.gramwzielone.pl/trendy/1...z-prezesem-ure


Wydawało mi się, że słowo prosument jakoś dziwne brzmi, ale fleksument brzmi jeszcze dziwnej.
No niestety nie za dobrze to wygląda.

----------


## marcinbbb

Czyli już wiemy po co dają 5000+ na mój prąd aby każdy prosument zawczasu kupił sobie inwerter off grid i parę akumulatorów. Wtedy pan prezes URE swój licznik zabierze sobie z naszych domów. I nie będzie potrzebny ani magazyn energii, ani opłata dystrybucyjna, ani opłata mocowa, ani dowolnie inna wymyślona opłata za prąd.
Pan Prezes URE zapomniał też że nie sprzeda naszego prądu sąsiadom, a w skali kraju to bardzo dużo. Zapomniał też że w lato będzie musiał brać prąd od Niemców bo PV już nie będzie miał na ograniczanie mocy kotłowni w środku lata i słoneczne dni.

Spokojnie chłop się ogarnie i pomyśli ile ma do stracenia a ma do stracenia mix energetyczny na 2021r czyli kupę kasy będzie musiał zapłacić.

----------


## adam_mk

> Wydawało mi się, że słowo prosument jakoś dziwne brzmi, ale fleksument brzmi jeszcze dziwnej.
> No niestety nie za dobrze to wygląda.


System dojrzewa...
Wrzód na dupie energetyki jest bliski pęknięcia - i ktoś to czuje.
Ciekawe kogo będzie stać na UTRZYMANIE swojej PV przez DOBUDOWANIE sporej ilości akumulatorów i wymianę falownika!
Bo bez tego - koniec przyjemności posiadania WŁASNEGO prądu!

Pozywiom - uwidim!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Rozumiem. TY masz aku...

 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Ciekawe co z tą kupą naiwniaków co czekają na swoje 5000 z czystego powietrza za 3kWp pV
No, są w kolejce do wypłaty, zarejestrowani, zgłoszeni, potwierdzeni....
Czekaja....

Adam |M.

----------


## adam_mk

Aku i inny falownik...
Pożywiosz - uwidisz!

Słoneczko świeci SOBIE a nie Tobie.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Sam piszesz - kiedy produkuje.

Adam M.

----------


## vvvv

Przecież to było pewne wcześniej czy później. No i okazało się wcześniej.  Dobrze, że w przyszłym roku wychodzę na zero. No, ale są geniusze co kupowali PV i to jeszcze na SE (bo drzewa) i na kredyt. Brawo.  Potem pisali, że to takie  frustrujące.  No ale jak się ma małpi rozumek i trzeba podążać za "trendami' na FM to tak jest. 
Teraz ustawią się w kolejce i "wezmą dotację" na aku.

----------


## _Grisza_

Myślicie, ze naprawdę zmienią zasady gry dla obecnych prosumentów?
Na świecie różnie z tym bywało, ale u nas władza nastawiona na ruchanie wiec może być nieciekawie.

----------


## kryzys

Nawiązując do tematu to wg mnie za jakiś czas przyjdzie otrzeźwienie ale dopiero jak rynek się nasyci bo o tych magazynach energi to śpiewają od jakiegoś czasu i tak na panele wydajemy 45 tys do tego 30 tys pompa ciepła a potem zamiast zwrotu 80 proc energi z pv to zmuszą cie do magazynu energi za 40 tys zł  i już samo ogrzewanie kosztuje ponad 100 tys zł ale co mi z tego magazynu latem ????? dupa a zimą pusty , ja to czarno widzę i tyle , czekam na rozwój sytuacji .

----------


## kulibob

Bojler górna wężownica pod wymiennik i w podłogę  dolna pod solar.
Odbiorniki DC pod główny zasilacz 24V jakieś dwa panele równolegle w to. Przy odbiornikach step down. 
Totak bez off grida
E tam będziemy się bawić.....Im póżniej tym lepiej.

----------


## _Grisza_

Magazyny energii w naszym klimacie to niestety porażka.

----------


## bobrow

Witam,
o ile dobrze pamiętam , to umowa prosumencka wg ustawy ma obowiązywać 15 lat.
Jeśli już by coś się zmieniło w tym zakresie , to raczej dla nowych "prosumentów".
Nas powinny obowiązywać przepisy obowiązujące w dniu podpisania umowy.
Oczywiście zawsze istnieje możliwość kolejnego opodatkowania, dodatkowej opłaty,tip,itd...
U mnie jeszcze 5 lat do zwrotu...
To ciułam sobie dalej ...
Tymczasem

----------


## vvvv

> Witam,
> o ile dobrze pamiętam , to umowa prosumencka wg ustawy ma obowiązywać 15 lat.
> Jeśli już by coś się zmieniło w tym zakresie , to raczej dla nowych "prosumentów".
> Nas powinny obowiązywać przepisy obowiązujące w dniu podpisania umowy.
> Oczywiście zawsze istnieje możliwość kolejnego opodatkowania, dodatkowej opłaty,tip,itd...
> U mnie jeszcze 5 lat do zwrotu...
> To ciułam sobie dalej ...
> Tymczasem


No i co z tego że masz umowę. Kot powinie ogon i po umowie.

----------


## kryzys

> ?
> 
> Nie rozumiem co piszesz.
> Czy sugerujesz że wszyscy prosumenci po proponowanych zmianach będą musieli przejść na off-grid żeby mogli korzystać ze swojej energii?
> Przecież to nieprawda.
> Jeżeli nie będą chcieli ponosić dodatkowych kosztów związanych z oddawaniem swojej energii do sieci to zwyczajnie przestaną oddawać nadmiar do sieci.
> Dlatego na Twoją sugestię że _"to koniec przyjemności posiadania własnego prądu"_ napisałem że nie koniec tylko spore ograniczenie.
> Ograniczeniem jest to że nie będą wykorzystać sieci jako akumulatora ale na bieżąco można EE, wyprodukowaną przez instalację PV, wykorzystywać.


Latem ?? na co ? basen podgrzać ? nie każdy ma a na nic innego latem energia nie potrzebna , nawet klimę w domu nie każdy posiada a na siłę ją montować by spalić swoje to trochę bez sensu .

----------


## vvvv

Powstaną spółki córki obecnych ZE i  one będą też  "odpowiedzialne" za magazynowanie  energii. Tu nie chodzi tylko o samych prosumentów. Kończy się kasa w ZE i brak kasy na modernizacje to trzeba wykombinować, że utrzymać się u koryta. Do tego widać, że nowy prezes URE , chodzi na smyczy energetyki zawodowej. Polecam uważną analizę tego wywiadu.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Z PV ma to niewiele wspólnego.
> Chyba tylko magazynowanie EE z dnia i korzystanie z niej w nocy.
> W ten sposób można przejść na 100% autokonsumpcję od wiosny do jesieni mając odpowiednio duży akumulator.


Jeśli magazyn w sieci zostanie całkowicie zniesiony i w domyśle zastąpiony magazynem indywidualnym w postaci akumulatorów (które będzie trzeba kupić, pewnie z jakąś pseudo dotacją) to ludzie którzy zainwestowali w PC zostaną z przewymiarowanymi PV (marzec-wrzesień), a kiedy tej energii będą najbardziej potrzebowali (listopad-luty) będą zmuszeni ja dokupić. 
Zatem zostaną modelowo wyruchani.

Okaże się, że rację mają Ci co zrobili PV tylko na częściowe pokrycie zapotrzebowania.

Całe wyliczenia ilości kWp jaka jest potrzebna bierze w łeb, nie wspominając o okresie zwrotu - chamówa po całości.

----------


## vvvv

> Jeśli magazyn w sieci zostanie całkowicie zniesiony i w domyśle zastąpiony magazynem indywidualnym w postaci akumulatorów (które będzie trzeba kupić, pewnie z jakąś pseudo dotacją) to ludzie którzy zainwestowali w PC zostaną z przewymiarowanymi PV (marzec-wrzesień), a kiedy tej energii będą najbardziej potrzebowali (listopad-luty) będą zmuszeni ja dokupić. 
> Zatem zostaną modelowo wyruchani.


Sami się wyruchali. Trzeba mieć trochę rozumu i myśleć.  Instalować PV na na 100 czy 120% pokrycia? No ale tutaj by się przydał też jakiś nowy falownik, bo większość nie ma możliwości podpięcia aku. Zresztą nie tylko oni zostaną wyruchani. Prawie każdy.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Sami się wyruchali. Trzeba mieć trochę rozumu i myśleć.


Wiesz niektórzy myślą, że przystępują do uczciwej gry, w trakcie której nikt zasada zmieniać nie będzie. Możesz ich nazwać naiwniakami.




> Zresztą nie tylko oni zostaną wyruchani. Prawie każdy.


Zgadza się ale Ci z PC tak na ostro, na dwa baty.

----------


## vvvv

> Wiesz niektórzy myślą, że przystępują do uczciwej gry, w trakcie której nikt zasada zmieniać nie będzie. Możesz ich nazwać naiwniakami.
> 
> 
> Zgadza się ale Ci z PC tak na ostro, na dwa baty.


Z "mafią" nie ma uczciwej gry. To że ludzie togo nie widzą to ich problem.  Tutaj nie chodzi tylko o ZE.

----------


## vvvv

> Jak kupujesz akumulatory to falownik/ładowarka do nich to już jakieś drobne.


Drobne? Tzn ile?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Możesz wyjaśnić dlaczego ci co kupili PC zostali wy...ni _"na dwa baty"?_


Więcej zainwestowali w PV dla 100% pokrycia + PC
Aby nie płacić za prąd w okresie marzec-październik będą musieli, kupić aku + wymienić falownik na off-grid.

----------


## vvvv

> Przy akumulatorach kosztujących ponad 25K (10kWh), ładowarka za 1-2k to drobne.
> Zwłaszcza że te akumulatory trzeba co jakieś 5-8 lat wymieniać a ładowarki nie.


Jakiej mocy ta ładowarka?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Ale dlaczego ci co kupili PC będą mieli ten problem podwójnie?
> Przecież nie wszyscy właściciele PC mają PV.
> Czy ci oberwą "pojedynczo"? Dlaczego?


Bo są w 100% uzależnieni od prądu.
Ci co mają PV tylko na bytowe oberwą za bytowe, Ci co mają PV+PC oberwą za bytowa + ogrzewanie

Niektórzy pomimo dostępu do gazu poszli w PC, aby być Full Eko no i proszę.

Dodatkowo popatrz PC tak naprawdę 70-80% energii pobiera zimną przy niskim COP, kiedy to energii z PV jest jak na lekarstwo. 
Zużycie bytowe zimą niewiele różnią się od zużycia w lecia.

----------


## vvvv

> To zależy jak to zorganiujesz.
> Ładowarka PWM za jakieś 800 zł i falownik 3000W za 1000 zł.
> Jak chcesz inwerter off-grid z MPPT to za 3000W zapłacisz ok 2k.
> https://sts-sklep.pl/product-pol-467...000-S-48V.html


No tak Volt dlatego taka cena. Ja dziękuję. Nie polecam. 
Podasz jakieś linki do tego PWM i falownika 3000W ?

----------


## vvvv

> Dlaczego mam Ci coś podawać∂?
> Straciłeś dostęp do netu?
> Klawiatura Ci się zacięła?


Na dwa ostatnie pytania tak. Chociaż nie, bo tutaj trolluje. 
Dodaj jeszcze,  że nie potrafię poszukać, bo się na tym nie znam, a żywo jestem tym zainteresowany.  Taka pomoc. Wystarczy taki powód?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Ale ci co grzeją z COP=1 to nie zostaną "wy...ni"?


Tych co poszli w COP=1 to wyrzuciłem poza nawias. 
Jeśli to wejdzie to będą w jeszcze większej czarnej d...

----------


## vr5

> Bo są w 100% uzależnieni od prądu.
> Ci co mają PV tylko na bytowe oberwą za bytowe, Ci co mają PV+PC oberwą za bytowa + ogrzewanie
> 
> Niektórzy pomimo dostępu do gazu poszli w PC, aby być Full Eko no i proszę.
> 
> Dodatkowo popatrz PC tak naprawdę 70-80% energii pobiera zimną przy niskim COP, kiedy to energii z PV jest jak na lekarstwo. 
> Zużycie bytowe zimą niewiele różnią się od zużycia w lecia.


Tylko dywersyfikacja. Każdy może stracić, ale jeden więcej, drugi mniej.
PC pracuje cały rok. W lecie owszem - tylko do grzania c.w.u. A w okresach przejściowych można będzie coś odzyskać z posiadanej PV. 
Trzeba też będzie znaleźć jakieś rozwiązania do zmniejszenia strat, np wattrouter.

Teraz też nas "dymają" chyba wszyscy z wyjątkiem PGE na bilansowaniu międzyfazowym. Nie wspomnę o takim jednym, który bezkarnie stosuje rozliczenie proporcjonalne.

----------


## Jastrząb

> System dojrzewa...
> Wrzód na dupie energetyki jest bliski pęknięcia - i ktoś to czuje.
> Ciekawe kogo będzie stać na UTRZYMANIE swojej PV przez DOBUDOWANIE sporej ilości akumulatorów i wymianę falownika!
> Bo bez tego - koniec przyjemności posiadania WŁASNEGO prądu!
> 
> Pozywiom - uwidim!
> 
> Adam M.


Postawimy sobie tanie. proste i nieśmiertelne akumulatory w słoikach po ogórkach. A jak będzie mało to nawet w beczkach.

----------


## bobrow

No dobra -to i ja pofantazjuję trochę w temacie : jak zmagazynować energię ?
A no postawię silos i będę gromadził wodór z elektrolizy...
Paliwo mega wydajne-tyle "tylko" ,że niebezpieczne...
O...

----------


## Jastrząb

> No dobra -to i ja pofantazjuję trochę w temacie : jak zmagazynować energię ?
> A no postawię silos i będę gromadził wodór z elektrolizy...
> Paliwo mega wydajne-tyle "tylko" ,że niebezpieczne...
> O...


Jasne że się da. Ale ani to tanie ani wydajne. Elektrolizery są drogie przechowywanie wodoru jeszcze droższe. Ogniwa paliwe również. A sprawność taka, że z ogniwa paliwowego wychodzi pewnie ze 30% tego co włożyłeś w elektrolizer. Jakby się dało i miałbym z  tego prąd choćby w cenie tego kupowanego od ZE, to pierwszy bym sobie coś takiego postawił i podziękował za przyłącze.

----------


## kulibob

> To zależy jak to zorganiujesz.
> Ładowarka PWM za jakieś 800 zł i falownik 3000W za 1000 zł.
> Jak chcesz inwerter off-grid z MPPT to za 3000W zapłacisz ok 2k.
> https://sts-sklep.pl/product-pol-467...000-S-48V.html


Volt jest sprzętem niskiej jakości

----------


## marcinbbb

I nie wyobrażam sobie aby przerabiać stringi aby dostosować napięcie DC do parametrów jego pracy. Na allegrogo widziałem jakiś inwerter off grid gdzie daje radę nawet z 500V DC.

----------


## giman

No to nie montuję.

A może jednak tak.

Ale jakie hmm takie, żeby mi do krawata pasowało.

----------


## vvvv

> Lubisz innym wkładać w usta coś czego nie powiedzieli/napisali.
> Podałem Ci przykład ale kręcisz na niego nosem.
> Dlatego innych Ci szukał nie będę i pozostawię szukanie Tobie i Twojemu wybrednemu nosowi.
> 
> Edit.
> Jak chcesz coś z górnej półki, to kup sobie Victrona EasySolar-II GX 3000.
> Będziesz miał inwerter hybrydowy pracujący na 48V z baterii lub z sieci.
> Ma on pełną funkcję UPS-a i opcję wspomagania sieci prądem z baterii.
> Ma 4000W MPPT (250V-70A)
> ...


Podałes przykład największego złomu jaki jest. Juz pierwszy lepszych Chińczyk  z Ali będzie lepszy. Tak ja Ci pisałem. Nie kupuje. Juz sie wyleczyłem. 
No i jak podałes normalny sprzętu to to juz nie sa drobne. Tyle. 
Szkoda jednak  ze nie podasz tego linku do tej ładowarki PWM i tego drugiego. Trudno. Moja strata.

----------


## vvvv

Jak ktoś chce kupić  inwerter on/off w miarę rozsądnej cenie  to coś w tym stylu. Chińczyk, ale ok. Jest dużo tego na ali.  Zresztą u nas też. Różne moce. 
https://allegro.pl/oferta/5kw-inwert...48v-8814979756

----------


## pandzik

To sa chyba jakieś żarty. Jak sytuacja wyglada na zachodzie, tam tez maja takie pomysly?

----------


## codix

Mamy prosumencki boom, ale zbliża się czas weryfikacji opustów.
https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...ikacji-opustow

----------


## marcin225

może próbują trochę przystopować nowe instalacje strasząc zmianami w przepisach.

----------


## Slak

Tiaaaa

https://forsal.pl/gospodarka/prawo/a...o-fiskusa.html

----------


## Chris Zielonka

> Jak ktoś chce kupić  inwerter on/off w miarę rozsądnej cenie  to coś w tym stylu. Chińczyk, ale ok. Jest dużo tego na ali.  Zresztą u nas też. Różne moce. 
> https://allegro.pl/oferta/5kw-inwert...48v-8814979756


Czyli bez instalacji PV  a za to z baterią aku w nocnej taryfie nabita a w dzień pracujemy off ?

----------


## Zdun Darek B

AKUMULATOROWNIA .... Czy to będzie hit w domach ??  Trochę przydatnych  informacji na temat ...

https://uprawnienia-budowlane.pl/aku...eszczenie.html

----------


## vvvv

> Czyli bez instalacji PV  a za to z baterią aku w nocnej taryfie nabita a w dzień pracujemy off ?



Jest na stronie. 



> Inwerter hybrydowy 5000W (5kW) z kontrolerem ładowania MPPT 80A z możliwością pracy bez akumulatorów!
> ...
> Jednocześnie za pomocą przyłączonych paneli pozwala na ładowanie akumulatorów energią słoneczną lub za pomocą wbudowanej ładowarki. Działa z panelami PV lub bez, z siecią 230V lub bez i jako jeden z niewielu (absolutna nowość) także z akumulatorami lub bez nich.

----------


## kryzys

Nie bój każą ci postawić nowe pomieszczenie za 50 tys z dotacją 2 tys a potem tylko akusie za 40 tys pompa ciepła za 40 tys panele foto za 50 tys i w domu całe 21 stopni zimą łał co za taniocha , kutfa lepiej z powrotem chyba do bloku trzeba uciekać  :sick:

----------


## mitch

> Nie bój każą ci postawić nowe pomieszczenie za 50 tys z dotacją 2 tys a potem tylko akusie za 40 tys pompa ciepła za 40 tys panele foto za 50 tys i w domu całe 21 stopni zimą łał co za taniocha , kutfa lepiej z powrotem chyba do bloku trzeba uciekać


No i prawidłowo. W domach niech mieszkają ci, których na to stać.  :roll eyes: 

A tak z ciekawości, czemu 21 stopni? A jako ciekawostkę napiszę, że sąsiad w zimie ma 19 stopni, a pali ekogroszkiem. Nie, nie z oszczędności  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> Nie bój każą ci postawić nowe pomieszczenie za 50 tys z dotacją 2 tys a potem tylko akusie za 40 tys pompa ciepła za 40 tys panele foto za 50 tys i w domu całe 21 stopni zimą łał co za taniocha , kutfa lepiej z powrotem chyba do bloku trzeba uciekać


Grzeję od 17 lat prądem, teraz zakupiłem PV aby w znacznym stopniu zredukować zużycie prądu, ale nigdy nie miałem i nie zamierzam żadnych wodnych podłogówek i PC CO bo to jest za drogie i bezzasadne pod każdym względem.Jeżeli PV staną się nieopłacalne to je wyłączę ot i tyle i zapłacę za prąd jak dotychczas.

----------


## raxon

> Grzeję od 17 lat prądem, teraz zakupiłem PV aby w znacznym stopniu zredukować zużycie prądu, ale nigdy nie miałem i nie zamierzam żadnych wodnych podłogówek i PC CO bo to jest za drogie i bezzasadne pod każdym względem.Jeżeli PV staną się nieopłacalne to je wyłączę ot i tyle i zapłacę za prąd jak dotychczas.


I to jest zdrowe podejscie bo ci ktorzy zrobili 10KW zeby grzać za darmo moga sie wkrotce zdziwic.

----------


## jasiek71

> Podałes przykład największego złomu jaki jest. Juz pierwszy lepszych Chińczyk  z Ali będzie lepszy. Tak ja Ci pisałem. Nie kupuje. Juz sie wyleczyłem. 
> No i jak podałes normalny sprzętu to to juz nie sa drobne. Tyle. 
> Szkoda jednak  ze nie podasz tego linku do tej ładowarki PWM i tego drugiego. Trudno. Moja strata.


No popatrz ty się ...
U mnie tym "złomem" zasilany jest cały dom i jakoś nie mam podstaw narzekać...
No ale przecież zawsze można sobie coś tam napisać a potem napisać że się nie znam... :wink:

----------


## kryzys

> Grzeję od 17 lat prądem, teraz zakupiłem PV aby w znacznym stopniu zredukować zużycie prądu, ale nigdy nie miałem i nie zamierzam żadnych wodnych podłogówek i PC CO bo to jest za drogie i bezzasadne pod każdym względem.Jeżeli PV staną się nieopłacalne to je wyłączę ot i tyle i zapłacę za prąd jak dotychczas.


By nie było to też sobie założę na początek jakieś 4 kw sam oczywiście , na codzień grzeję ekogroszkiem ale coś mnie ciągnie do kombinowania z gruntówki już chyba się wyleczyłem (chyba że używana) powietrznej nie chcę bo 3 razy za dużo kosztuje niż powinna i chyba polecę w kanałówkę bo przynajmniej koszt inwestycyjny najtańszy a głównie oto idzie ,nie sztuka zakredytować się na 10 lat byle mieć o nie .
tą podłogówkę to ja mam co nie znaczy że nią trzeba grzać .

----------


## pandzik

> 9...) nigdy nie miałem i nie zamierzam żadnych wodnych podłogówek i PC CO bo to jest za drogie i bezzasadne pod każdym względem.(...)


Od kiedy podłogówka jest droga i dlaczego jest bezzasadna?  Ja za swoją dąłem 4.5 tys. 1200m rury 18mm i dwa jednocalowe rozdzielacze z nierdzewki  z rotometrami. Swoja robota w jeden weekend ale tego nie liczę bo grzejniki też trzeba zamontować. Czy grzejniki są za darmo? Mam sporo pomieszczen, 3 łazienki - dobre grzejniki wyszłyby zdecydowanie drozej.  
Ciekaw jestem tej bezzasadności...

----------


## kulibob

> By nie było to też sobie założę na początek jakieś 4 kw sam oczywiście , na codzień grzeję ekogroszkiem ale coś mnie ciągnie do kombinowania z gruntówki już chyba się wyleczyłem (chyba że używana) powietrznej nie chcę bo 3 razy za dużo kosztuje niż powinna i chyba polecę w kanałówkę bo przynajmniej koszt inwestycyjny najtańszy a głównie oto idzie ,nie sztuka zakredytować się na 10 lat byle mieć o nie .
> tą podłogówkę to ja mam co nie znaczy że nią trzeba grzać .


Ja stary kocioł sprzedałem i zamieniłem na klime. Stare bojlery, siłownik, 4d grupę bezpieczeństwa prawie na nowy bojler było.
Cała modernizacja drogo nie wyszła.

----------


## gawel

> Od kiedy podłogówka jest droga i dlaczego jest bezzasadna?  Ja za swoją dąłem 4.5 tys. 1200m rury 18mm i dwa jednocalowe rozdzielacze z nierdzewki  z rotometrami. Swoja robota w jeden weekend ale tego nie liczę bo grzejniki też trzeba zamontować. Czy grzejniki są za darmo? Mam sporo pomieszczen, 3 łazienki - dobre grzejniki wyszłyby zdecydowanie drozej.  
> Ciekaw jestem tej bezzasadności...


Ja za grzejniki atlantic do całego domu, 2 drabinki grzejne i matę do dolnej łazienki grzewczą 2 tys, Grzejniki mają wtyczki więc podłączyłem i powiesiłem na wieszakach rozłożenie podłogówki nie jest za darmo aj się na tym nie znam i nie żałuję ale za darmo w moich okolicach nikt cię nawet w dupę nie kopnie, albo nie ma wolnych terminów

----------


## kryzys

Nie przesadzajmy z tą podłogówką przecież to prosta i stosunkowo tania opcja porównywalna z kalafiorami , też ponad 5 lat temu liczyłem i wyszło że trza robić podłogówkę a najdroższe w tym był styropian jakieś 1800 zł  oraz grupa pompowo mieszająca ok 900 zł rurki też jakoś podobnie robota moja ale wylewkę robiła firma z mixokreta ok 2300 zł więc specjalnie drogo to nie wyszło .

----------


## gawel

> Nie przesadzajmy z tą podłogówką przecież to prosta i stosunkowo tania opcja porównywalna z kalafiorami , też ponad 5 lat temu liczyłem i wyszło że trza robić podłogówkę a najdroższe w tym był styropian jakieś 1800 zł  oraz grupa pompowo mieszająca ok 900 zł rurki też jakoś podobnie robota moja ale wylewkę robiła firma z mixokreta ok 2300 zł więc specjalnie drogo to nie wyszło .


A jaki ma sens grzanie wody, aby ogrzewać powietrze w domu? Nie ważne czy podłogówką czy kaloryferami jeżeli źródło ciepła nie polega na spalaniu czegokolwiek, jest tani prąd w nocy a w dzień za darmo z PV??? może łatwiej od razu ogrzać powietrze z pominięciem wody.

Nigdy nie miałem w domu centralnego wodnego i na prawdę nie żałuję bo to by było wyrzucenie pieniędzy w błoto.

----------


## vvvv

> No popatrz ty się ...
> U mnie tym "złomem" zasilany jest cały dom i jakoś nie mam podstaw narzekać...
> No ale przecież zawsze można sobie coś tam napisać a potem napisać że się nie znam...


Cóż chyba współczuję.  :wink:  Wybrałeś co wybrał to masz co masz. Czy się nie znasz? Skoro taki piszesz to nie neguję.

----------


## cangi80

> A jaki ma sens grzanie wody, aby ogrzewać powietrze w domu? Nie ważne czy podłogówką czy kaloryferami jeżeli źródło ciepła nie polega na spalaniu czegokolwiek, jest tani prąd w nocy a w dzień za darmo z PV??? może łatwiej od razu ogrzać powietrze z pominięciem wody.
> 
> Nigdy nie miałem w domu centralnego wodnego i na prawdę nie żałuję bo to by było wyrzucenie pieniędzy w błoto.


"Bogatemu wszystko wolno"  ja tam wolę grzać pompą ciepła cztery razy taniej a pozostałą kwotę przeznaczyć na coś innego może na PV.
A co gdy braknie tego wspaniałego prądu albo będzie trzy razy droższy?

----------


## jasiek71

> Cóż chyba współczuję.  Wybrałeś co wybrał to masz co masz. Czy się nie znasz? Skoro taki piszesz to nie neguję.


Nie bardzo wiem czego ty mi współczujesz ...?
Wszystko działa jak powinno to nie wiem czemu mam lamentować...?
Że sprzęt był za tani...?
Jak kupiłbym kilkakrotnie droższy sprzęt to te 230v na wyjściu było by jakieś lepsze...?

----------


## Slak

Hm, ostatnio jak byłem w jednej fabryce to Chińczycy uczyli Niemców...

Każdy wybiera to, co uważa za dobre i na co go stać.

----------


## jasiek71

> Hm, ostatnio jak byłem w jednej fabryce to Chińczycy uczyli Niemców...
> 
> Każdy wybiera to, co uważa za dobre i na co go stać.


Dokładnie...
Ja na przykład nie widzę sensu inwestowania w np Victron Energy skoro moje oczekiwania w zupełności zaspokaja Volt Polska...
Ale jak widać zawsze znajdzie się ktoś kto musi " się wypowiedzieć"...

----------


## vvvv

> Nie bardzo wiem czego ty mi współczujesz ...?
> Wszystko działa jak powinno to nie wiem czemu mam lamentować...?
> Że sprzęt był za tani...?
> Jak kupiłbym kilkakrotnie droższy sprzęt to te 230v na wyjściu było by jakieś lepsze...?


Nie tylko o napięcie chodzi, ale jeżeli to jedyne kryterium to faktycznie nie ma o czym pisać. Po za tym oczywiście, że napięcie będzie lepsze, To że Ci działa to nie znaczy, że robi to dobrze, no ale tam jest  np. "dobry"  stabilizator AVR.  :wink:   Zresztą nie tylko to. Podłącz oscyloskop.  Tylko uważaj. No i jeszcze  nie wspinając o tym, że urządzenie o mocy 160W potrafi przeciążyć przetwornicę 3000W. Jedno. Samo.  Nawet niech w trakcie rozruchu prąd znamionowy  będzie 5 razy większy, bo to silnik klatkowy.  Wszystkie parametry to tylko na papierze, ale jak Ci działa i jesteś zadowolony to najważniejsze. Trabantem tez można jeździć. 
Pozdrawiam. 
PS. Otwórz dobry sprzęt  i porównaj do tego co masz. Znasz się na tym, to  będziesz wiedział od razu co i jak. Chociaż tez nie wszystko widać w środku.

----------


## vvvv

> No bo Polacy nie potrafią zaprojektować i wykonać takiego inwertera. 
> Jedynie Niemcy to potrafią, albo Chińczycy jak ich Niemcy nauczą.


No niestety nie potrafią. Szkoda.
Jest też inny producent, ale inwerter też niestety kiepski. Inne urządzenia robi dobre. Nawet bardzo.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie tylko o napięcie chodzi, ale jeżeli to jedyne kryterium to faktycznie nie ma o czym pisać. Po za tym oczywiście, że napięcie będzie lepsze, To że Ci działa to nie znaczy, że robi to dobrze, no ale tam jest  np. "dobry"  stabilizator AVR.   Zresztą nie tylko to. Podłącz oscyloskop.  Tylko uważaj. No i jeszcze  nie wspinając o tym, że urządzenie o mocy 160W potrafi przeciążyć przetwornicę 3000W. Jedno. Samo.  Nawet niech w trakcie rozruchu prąd znamionowy  będzie 5 razy większy, bo to silnik klatkowy.  Wszystkie parametry to tylko na papierze, ale jak Ci działa i jesteś zadowolony to najważniejsze. Trabantem tez można jeździć. 
> Pozdrawiam. 
> PS. Otwórz dobry sprzęt  i porównaj do tego co masz. Znasz się na tym, to  będziesz wiedział od razu co i jak. Chociaż tez nie wszystko widać w środku.


Nie bardzo wiem co chcesz udowodnić...?
Że to co mam w domu to nie działa a to co widzę to są jedynie halucynacje...?
Może napiszesz co mi brakuje do dobrego działania systemu bo widocznie jestem za ślepy aby zauważyć jakąkolwiek różnicę pomiędzy siecią energetyczną (no może z wyjątkiem tego że sieć energetyczna buja się z napięciem pomiędzy 224v a 247v a przetwornice dają mi na każdej fazie równo 230v...)

Myślisz że jak założę trzy "Victrony" po 8k każdy to jakoś inaczej będę zasilał chałupę...?

Jak dla mnie to takie jałowe pisanie dla samego pisania nic nie wnoszące do dyskusji...

----------


## vvvv

> Nie bardzo wiem co chcesz udowodnić...?
> Że to co mam w domu to nie działa a to co widzę to są jedynie halucynacje...?
> Może napiszesz co mi brakuje do dobrego działania systemu bo widocznie jestem za ślepy aby zauważyć jakąkolwiek różnicę pomiędzy siecią energetyczną (no może z wyjątkiem tego że sieć energetyczna buja się z napięciem pomiędzy 224v a 247v a przetwornice dają mi na każdej fazie równo 230v...)
> 
> Myślisz że jak założę trzy "Victrony" po 8k każdy to jakoś inaczej będę zasilał chałupę...?
> 
> Jak dla mnie to takie jałowe pisanie dla samego pisania nic nie wnoszące do dyskusji...


Jak będzie pracował w trybie bypass to sobie sprawdź przy napięciu w sieci np. 242V. Jesteś szybki z tym oscyloskopem. Również sprawdziłeś co inne mają w "środku"? Na pewno już to wcześniej sprawdzałeś. Ja mam udowadniać? To Ty odpisałeś na mój post.  Jak jałowa dyskusja to po co się włączyłeś. Wiem wiem  zawsze wiesz najlepiej. Napiszesz i koniec tak ma być. Gdzie ja napisałem o "Victronach"?  Co ja myślę to nie jest ważne.  Wyraziłem swoją opinie o kiepskim produkcie. Dla Ciebie 230V to jedyne kryterium to ok. Ty jesteś z niego zadowolony to najważniejsze. Ja  nie byłem, ale tak jak pisałem trabantem też można jeździć. 
Tyle.

----------


## kryzys

Swoje trzy grosze wtrącę , syn się buduje a że nie ma jeszcze prądu to kupił 2 panele jeden akumulator 200ah oraz przetwornica 2kw i całymi dniami pompa pompowała wodę a my cały dzień tnęliśmy deski do szalowania fundamentów oraz kątówka która cięła pręty zbrojeniowe nie wspomnę o radiu które też cały dzień rąbało na maxa i ani na moment nie zabrakło prądu a same urządzenia jak by nie wiedziały co je zasila bo działały normalnie .

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak będzie pracował w trybie bypass to sobie sprawdź przy napięciu w sieci np. 242V. Jesteś szybki z tym oscyloskopem. Również sprawdziłeś co inne mają w "środku"? Na pewno już to wcześniej sprawdzałeś. Ja mam udowadniać? To Ty odpisałeś na mój post.  Jak jałowa dyskusja to po co się włączyłeś. Wiem wiem  zawsze wiesz najlepiej. Napiszesz i koniec tak ma być. Gdzie ja napisałem o "Victronach"?  Co ja myślę to nie jest ważne.  Wyraziłem swoją opinie o kiepskim produkcie. Dla Ciebie 230V to jedyne kryterium to ok. Ty jesteś z niego zadowolony to najważniejsze. Ja  nie byłem, ale tak jak pisałem trabantem też można jeździć. 
> Tyle.


Ten " kiepski produkt" działa tak jak powinien a co ty o nim sądzisz to mnie lotto...
Kryterium wyboru tego a nie innego produktu czy raczej marki było spełnienie oczekiwań, cena i dostępność serwisu ...
To że są lepsze falowniki na rynku nie ma dla mnie żadnego znaczenia bo to co posiadam jest w pełni wystarczające i nie uczestniczę w żadnym konkursie udowadniającym wyższość tego czy tamtego parametru o znaczeniu bardziej laboratoryjnym niż praktycznym...
Tyle...

----------


## jasiek71

> Swoje trzy grosze wtrącę , syn się buduje a że nie ma jeszcze prądu to kupił 2 panele jeden akumulator 200ah oraz przetwornica 2kw i całymi dniami pompa pompowała wodę a my cały dzień tnęliśmy deski do szalowania fundamentów oraz kątówka która cięła pręty zbrojeniowe nie wspomnę o radiu które też cały dzień rąbało na maxa i ani na moment nie zabrakło prądu a same urządzenia jak by nie wiedziały co je zasila bo działały normalnie .


Bo to tak działa...
U mnie trzy przetwornice Volt sinus 5000w ,bateria litowo jonowa i zestaw paneli fotowoltaicznych wraz z ładowarkami zasilają praktycznie wszystko na posesji...

----------


## vvvv

> Ten " kiepski produkt" działa tak jak powinien a co ty o nim sądzisz to mnie lotto...
> Kryterium wyboru tego a nie innego produktu czy raczej marki było spełnienie oczekiwań, cena i dostępność serwisu ...
> To że są lepsze falowniki na rynku nie ma dla mnie żadnego znaczenia bo to co posiadam jest w pełni wystarczające i nie uczestniczę w żadnym konkursie udowadniającym wyższość tego czy tamtego parametru o znaczeniu bardziej laboratoryjnym niż praktycznym...
> Tyle...


Podaje Ci konkretne co i jak, a Ty sobie piszesz, żeby pisać. Jak Ci lotto to po co się odzywasz. Jak spełnia Twoje oczekiwania to tylko się z tego cieszyć. To Ty jesteś "expert".

----------


## vvvv

> Swoje trzy grosze wtrącę , syn się buduje a że nie ma jeszcze prądu to kupił 2 panele jeden akumulator 200ah oraz przetwornica 2kw i całymi dniami pompa pompowała wodę a my cały dzień tnęliśmy deski do szalowania fundamentów oraz kątówka która cięła pręty zbrojeniowe nie wspomnę o radiu które też cały dzień rąbało na maxa i ani na moment nie zabrakło prądu a same urządzenia jak by nie wiedziały co je zasila bo działały normalnie .


Podasz link do tej przetwornicy? 
Jeden akumulator to 12V. Tak? Moc 2000W?. Jeszcze żeby "obsługiwała" panele. 
Dzięki.

----------


## vvvv

> Bo to tak działa...
> U mnie trzy przetwornice Volt sinus 5000w ,bateria litowo jonowa i zestaw paneli fotowoltaicznych wraz z ładowarkami zasilają praktycznie wszystko na posesji...


Trzy sztuki? 
Jaki to konkretnie model te 5000W?
A te ładowarki to jakie?  Jaki model?

----------


## jasiek71

> Trzy sztuki? 
> Jaki to konkretnie model te 5000W?
> A te ładowarki to jakie?  Jaki model?


Od razu widać jaki to z ciebie"ekspert" podałem całą nazwę wystarczyło tylko poszukać ...
Przecież ty tych przetwornic nawet na oczy nie widziałeś nie wspominając o użytkowaniu a wystawiasz opinie....

----------


## jasiek71

> Podaje Ci konkretne co i jak, a Ty sobie piszesz, żeby pisać. Jak Ci lotto to po co się odzywasz. Jak spełnia Twoje oczekiwania to tylko się z tego cieszyć. To Ty jesteś "expert".


Sam piszesz że "spełnia oczekiwania" więc czego oczekujesz...?
Wtrąciłem się bo przykleiłeś "metkę" do marki bazując prawdopodobnie na jakimś słabym modelu i jeszcze próbowałeś go użytkować ponad jego możliwości ...( Znając życie pewnie jakiś UPS do pomp obiegowych który nie jest w stanie pociągnąć kotła z podajnikiem czy wystartować zwykłej lodówki....)
No ale przecież najłatwiej napisać że Volt jest bee...

----------


## vvvv

> Od razu widać jaki to z ciebie"ekspert" podałem całą nazwę wystarczyło tylko poszukać ...
> Przecież ty tych przetwornic nawet na oczy nie widziałeś nie wspominając o użytkowaniu a wystawiasz opinie....


 :Confused:  
Raz. Masz rację problem wkleić i wyszukać. Dwa  Są dwa modele. Z ładowarką i bez. Nie wiem czym masz dodatkowe ładowarki(bo pisałeś tak, że nie wiedziałem co i jak )  czy używasz tego modelu z ładowarką czy może jedno i drugie.  Trzy. Nie ma modelu  "Volt sinus 5000w".  Są sinusPRO 5000 S i sinusPRO-5000 W, który jest który to wiadomo.  Parametry też wiadomo jakie.  Do tego podałem ci więcej info niż ty sam o nim wiesz. Zamiast odpowiedzieć na pytania to kolejny raz piszesz jakieś pierdoły.   :roll eyes: 



> Sam piszesz że "spełnia oczekiwania" więc czego oczekujesz...?
> Wtrąciłem się bo przykleiłeś "metkę" do marki bazując prawdopodobnie na jakimś słabym modelu i jeszcze próbowałeś go użytkować ponad jego możliwości ...( Znając życie pewnie jakiś UPS do pomp obiegowych który nie jest w stanie pociągnąć kotła z podajnikiem czy wystartować zwykłej lodówki....)
> No ale przecież najłatwiej napisać że Volt jest bee...


Spełnia twoje oczekiwania. Moich nie spełniał. Trabantem też dojedziesz z punkt a do punktu b.  Przecież ty nie czytasz co się pisze, no ale widać wy "eksperty" tak macie. Przeczytaj jeszcze raz wszystko uważnie. 
Dalej ktoś napisał, że jest taki i polecił, ja odpisałem, że to nie  i podałem jaki uważam, za będzie lepszy. I nie był to Victron.
EOT.

----------


## kryzys

> Podasz link do tej przetwornicy? 
> Jeden akumulator to 12V. Tak? Moc 2000W?. Jeszcze żeby "obsługiwała" panele. 
> Dzięki.


Podam oraz zdjęcia porobię jak będę na budowie u syna ale to dopiero w październiku  bo to 60 km ode mnie .

----------


## jasiek71

> Raz. Masz rację problem wkleić i wyszukać. Dwa  Są dwa modele. Z ładowarką i bez. Nie wiem czym masz dodatkowe ładowarki(bo pisałeś tak, że nie wiedziałem co i jak )  czy używasz tego modelu z ładowarką czy może jedno i drugie.  Trzy. Nie ma modelu  "Volt sinus 5000w".  Są sinusPRO 5000 S i sinusPRO-5000 W, który jest który to wiadomo.  Parametry też wiadomo jakie.  Do tego podałem ci więcej info niż ty sam o nim wiesz. Zamiast odpowiedzieć na pytania to kolejny raz piszesz jakieś pierdoły.  
> 
> Spełnia twoje oczekiwania. Moich nie spełniał. Trabantem też dojedziesz z punkt a do punktu b.  Przecież ty nie czytasz co się pisze, no ale widać wy "eksperty" tak macie. Przeczytaj jeszcze raz wszystko uważnie. 
> Dalej ktoś napisał, że jest taki i polecił, ja odpisałem, że to nie  i podałem jaki uważam, za będzie lepszy. I nie był to Victron.
> EOT.


A co ty mi ciekawego napisałeś że mam to jakoś specjalnie analizować...?
Czepiłeś się tego Trabanta tylko że próbujesz porównać do niego innego "Trabanta" tyle że w innym kolorze...
( Oczywiście nawet nie stałeś koło tej przetwornicy ale polecasz...)
Jak byś miał z tymi przetwornicami Volta jakąkolwiek styczność to brak "PRO" w niczym by ci nie przeszkadzał tak samo nie analizował literki "W" czy "S" na końcu ...
No ale jak cała wiedza kończy się na tym co się wyczyta na internecie to takie są efekty...
Odbijaj sobie piłeczkę dalej ja kończę bo to jak dyskusja ze ślepym o kolorach...

----------


## vvvv

> A co ty mi ciekawego napisałeś że mam to jakoś specjalnie analizować...?
> Czepiłeś się tego Trabanta tylko że próbujesz porównać do niego innego "Trabanta" tyle że w innym kolorze...
> ( Oczywiście nawet nie stałeś koło tej przetwornicy ale polecasz...)
> Jak byś miał z tymi przetwornicami Volta jakąkolwiek styczność to brak "PRO" w niczym by ci nie przeszkadzał tak samo nie analizował literki "W" czy "S" na końcu ...
> No ale jak cała wiedza kończy się na tym co się wyczyta na internecie to takie są efekty...
> Odbijaj sobie piłeczkę dalej ja kończę bo to jak dyskusja ze ślepym o kolorach...


Było EOT z mojej strony, ale niestety trzeba coś o tych trabantach wspomnieć. 
Trabant do trabanta tylko w innym kolorze.  
Jedne trabant 
Moc znamionowa 5000W
Moc szczytowa 10000VA
Zakres MPPT Napięcie robocze 150 ~ 450 VDC
Drugi trabant
Moc znamionowa 3500W 
Moc szczytowa 5000VA 
Regulator solarny:  ~ 72V 48 - 90 V (tp ten S) .
Itp itd. 
Co tu komentować. 
Oczywiście to skopiowane z netu. Żeby nie było. Co do modelu przetwornicy, to pewnie wiesz, że były dwie wersje. W przypadku pierwszej wersji to serwis nawet o nic nie pytał, tylko przysyłam nowe urządzenie. No, ale to też wyczytane w necie. No i oczywiście nie napisałeś jakie masz ładowarki. O to czy był w serwisie to nie pytam. Te swoje  to trzymasz pewnie w jakimś bunkrze lub masz specjalnie wyciszone pomieszczenie. Takie dodatkowe szczegóły.  :roll eyes:  To co ci podałem to masz np.  tutaj i tutaj. Konkretne info. 
Reszty nie ma co komentować bo nie ma najmniejszego sensu.

----------


## jasiek71

> Było EOT z mojej strony, ale niestety trzeba coś o tych trabantach wspomnieć. 
> Trabant do trabanta tylko w innym kolorze.  
> Jedne trabant 
> Moc znamionowa 5000W
> Moc szczytowa 10000VA
> Zakres MPPT Napięcie robocze 150 ~ 450 VDC
> Drugi trabant
> Moc znamionowa 3500W 
> Moc szczytowa 5000VA 
> ...


Jeżeli dla ciebie złomem jest jakieś urządzenie tylko dlatego że ma inne parametry wyjściowe ( i oczywiście inną cenę...) to naprawdę nie ma o czym dyskutować...
Podłącz tą "swoją" super przetwornicę jako zasilanie podstawowe do normalnie funkcjonującego domu czy nawet posesji i będziemy poważnie rozmawiali...
Będziesz wtedy wiedział dlaczego wolałem zamontować trzy nieco słabsze przetwornice ( w cenie jednej " twojej"...) i niezależne ładowarki ...
Jest takie powiedzenie...
"Co jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego..."
Dobra rada...
Najpierw"pobaw się" trochę jakimś urządzeniem , następnie "pobaw się" innym urządzeniem o ZBLIŻONYCH parametrach i dopiero wtedy porównaj...
Jakieś awarie miałem nawet dwie jak przetwornica niechcący dostała napięce sieciowe na swoje wyjście i mosfet-y zrobiły BUM...
Wysłałem do serwisu i po kilku dniach miałem z powrotem naprawione w domu...
Dlatego właśnie Volt a nie jakieś inne "Chińczyki" ...
Cała moja "elektrownia" mieści się w garażu na podwórku i raczej bunkier nie będzie potrzebny, rozumiem że ta chińska hybryda to posiada bezszelestne wentylatory i polecasz zamontować na ścianie w salonie...
A tego zasilana bez baterii to nawet szkoda komentować...
Odbijaj dalej piłeczkę jak masz ochotę bo mi się znudziło...

----------


## vvvv

> Jeżeli dla ciebie złomem jest jakieś urządzenie tylko dlatego że ma inne parametry wyjściowe ( i oczywiście inną cenę...) to naprawdę nie ma o czym dyskutować...


Są też inne mniejsze. To był przykład o  na aku 48V. To ty wpadłeś ze swoim do porównania. Oczywiście to nie tylko to chodzi. 
Kolejny przykład. Mam amorficzne (wysokonapięciowe)  do off-grida. Takie były wtedy dostępne na moja kieszeń. Wiesz ile musiałem kabli "spuścić" z dachu, żeby się do tego sprzętu dostosować. Dlatego m. in.  pytałem jaki to konkretnie model używasz. 



> Będziesz wtedy wiedział dlaczego wolałem zamontować trzy nieco słabsze przetwornice ( w cenie jednej " twojej"...) i niezależne ładowarki ...


To ty wolałeś. Zresztą koszt dużo większy za te 3 szt i te ładowarki. Czasami nawet 1,5 szt. za to kupisz w zależności od modelu. Napiszesz jakie masz te ładowarki? 



> Dobra rada...
> Najpierw"pobaw się" trochę jakimś urządzeniem


Bawiłem się nim wystarczająco długo. Dlatego omijam ten sprzęt szerokim łukiem. To jest moja opinia. 



> Jakieś awarie miałem nawet dwie jak przetwornica niechcący dostała napięce sieciowe na swoje wyjście i mosfet-y zrobiły BUM...


Dostała niechcący napięcie sieciowe? Tzn jakie i jak? Tak konkretnie.  Zresztą nieważne, bo to nic nowego.



> Dlatego właśnie Volt a nie jakieś inne "Chińczyki" ...


Sprawdź, gdzie podałem linka. To urządzenie kupujesz od firmy w Polsce.  Kodeks cywilny - rękojmia.  Chociaż zawsze jest jakieś ryzyko, że po sądach trzeba się będzie szlajać. 



> Cała moja "elektrownia" mieści się w garażu na podwórku i raczej bunkier nie będzie potrzebny, rozumiem że ta chińska hybryda to posiada bezszelestne wentylatory i polecasz zamontować na ścianie w salonie...


Dzięki. :roll eyes:  
Nie nie polecam montażu w salonie. 
Napisz na koniec tyko jakie masz te ładowarki. 
To wszystko.

----------


## jasiek71

> Są też inne mniejsze. To był przykład o  na aku 48V. To ty wpadłeś ze swoim do porównania. Oczywiście to nie tylko to chodzi. 
> Kolejny przykład. Mam amorficzne (wysokonapięciowe)  do off-grida. Takie były wtedy dostępne na moja kieszeń. Wiesz ile musiałem kabli "spuścić" z dachu, żeby się do tego sprzętu dostosować. Dlatego m. in.  pytałem jaki to konkretnie model używasz. 
> 
> To ty wolałeś. Zresztą koszt dużo większy za te 3 szt i te ładowarki. Czasami nawet 1,5 szt. za to kupisz w zależności od modelu. Napiszesz jakie masz te ładowarki? 
> 
> Bawiłem się nim wystarczająco długo. Dlatego omijam ten sprzęt szerokim łukiem. To jest moja opinia. 
> 
> Dostała niechcący napięcie sieciowe? Tzn jakie i jak? Tak konkretnie.  Zresztą nieważne, bo to nic nowego.
> 
> ...


Dla przypomnienia to ty napisałeś że Volt to złom...(  Volt Polska to marka a nie model konkretnego urządzenia...)
Ja nie wpadłem niczego porównywać...

To że źle dobrałeś urządzenie i inne elementy układu to chyba nie jest wina danej marki...?

Nie do końca wolałem ale taka jest bardziej konieczność przy trójfazowej instalacji...
Jedna wielka przetwornica i znacze obciążenia zbiorowe na jednej fazie będą wywalały bezpieczniki przy pracy na sieci...
Jedną przetwornicą 5kW niewiele zdziałasz w normalnie użytkowanym domu a taka 10kW to powodzenia na jednej fazie...

Nie wiem co cie tak dziwi w tych awariach...?
Czy to takie trudne podać fazę z sieci energetycznej na wyjście przetwornicy kiedy przerabiasz instalację domową tak aby część chodziła na sieci a część na przetwornicy...?

Ładowarki nie wiem jakie...?
Czerwone... 40A...
Działają i mają zakres napięć jaki wymagają pakiety li - ion  a także po trzy panele w stringu...

I tak naprawdę to nawet nie wiemy jaki to model "złomu" posiadałeś...?
I co on zasilał...?

----------


## jasiek71

A bateria do tego taka...

----------


## raxon

Fajna bateria ale troche bym sie bal ze to sie zapali.

----------


## jasiek71

> Fajna bateria ale troche bym sie bal ze to sie zapali.


A dlaczego od razu się zapali...?
Ona nawet się nie grzeje przy ładowaniu i rozładowywaniu...
Limit bezpiecznej pracy całego zestawu pakietów to ok 940A czyli ok 50kW mocy ciągłej, czyli nie obciążam jej w praktyce powyżej 1/5 jej możliwości i to nawet chwilowo ...
Każdy pakiet w tych szafach ma własny BMS i pracuje niezależnie od pozostałych...

A nie boisz się że ci się telefon zapali w rękach ...?
Przecież bateria w nim dość często pracuje na limicie...
"Strach ma wielkie oczy"...

----------


## raxon

Pewnie masz racje ale zdarza sie ze zapalaja sie e bike, e auta, e hulajnogi a tez maja bms, itd itp. Co jesli wystapi zwarcie w jednym ogniwie? No chyba ze to niemozliwe. Telefon to jedno ogniwo, bateria od wkretarki 5 a tam jest ich cala szafa.

----------


## jasiek71

> Pewnie masz racje ale zdarza sie ze zapalaja sie e bike, e auta, e hulajnogi a tez maja bms, itd itp. Co jesli wystapi zwarcie w jednym ogniwie? No chyba ze to niemozliwe. Telefon to jedno ogniwo, bateria od wkretarki 5 a tam jest ich cala szafa.


Samochody spalinowe, domy też się czasem zapalają ale raczej nie boisz się jeździć samochodem i mieszkać w swoim domu...?
To co podałeś pracuje na ogniwach wysokoprądowych i często blisko limitu swoich możliwości więc nie dziw się że zdarzają się zapłony...
Jak często to zależy jak często media wszelkiej maści chcą robić z tego problem...
Wystarczy jeden filmik z płonącą Teslą ( tego czy ktoś tego celowo nie spowodował to nie wiemy...? ) i już wszyscy rozpisują się o tym jak to samochody elektryczne się wszystkie zapalają...
Napisałem wyżej dlaczego nie mam obaw odnośnie jakiegoś zapalania się a jak kogoś to nie przekonuje to już nie jest moje zmartwienie...
Każdy pakiet po zamontowaniu podłączam do 2kW obciążenia ( blisko limitu...) i tak pracuje aż do rozładowania...
Jeżeli było by coś wadliwego to ujawni się podczas testu, później już nigdy nie będzie takiego obciążenia po zamontowaniu w szafie...
Podczas tego testu faktycznie pakiet robi się dość mocno ciepły więc nie dziwie się że jakaś pałowana na limicie hulajnoga czy rower elektryczny może się zapalić...

----------


## vvvv

> Dla przypomnienia to ty napisałeś że Volt to złom...(  Volt Polska to marka a nie model konkretnego urządzenia...)
> Ja nie wpadłem niczego porównywać...


Dla przypomnienia napisałem tak



> Podałes przykład największego złomu jaki jest. ....


Wątek nie jest długi i możesz sobie wrócić i dokładnie przeczytać do czego to było. Nie będę pytał po co wpadłeś. 




> To że źle dobrałeś urządzenie i inne elementy układu to chyba nie jest wina danej marki...?


Ty tak to czytasz co jest w postach?
Jakie elementy układu? Akumulatory? 



> Nie do końca wolałem ale taka jest bardziej konieczność przy trójfazowej instalacji...
> Jedna wielka przetwornica i znacze obciążenia zbiorowe na jednej fazie będą wywalały bezpieczniki przy pracy na sieci...
> Jedną przetwornicą 5kW niewiele zdziałasz w normalnie użytkowanym domu a taka 10kW to powodzenia na jednej fazie...


Działa Ci to jako F3 z odpowiedni przesunięciem sinusa w każdej fazie? 
Serio wywala. Ja tak wolę. Przyłącze z ZE mam 16kW. Podasz taką off/grid na 10kW?



> Nie wiem co cie tak dziwi w tych awariach...?
> Czy to takie trudne podać fazę z sieci energetycznej na wyjście przetwornicy kiedy przerabiasz instalację domową tak aby część chodziła na sieci a część na przetwornicy...?


No dziwi mnie. Tam jest wejście i pod wyjście podpinasz urządzenia. 



> Ładowarki nie wiem jakie...?
> Czerwone... 40A...
> Działają i mają zakres napięć jaki wymagają pakiety li - ion  a także po trzy panele w stringu...
> Załącznik 448380


Chińczyk? 



> I tak naprawdę to nawet nie wiemy jaki to model "złomu" posiadałeś...?
> I co on zasilał...?


Sinus Pro 3000S 2100W/3000 VA. Ta z ładowarką solarną.  Miał zasilać dwa urządzenia 160W i 900W. To co miał zasilać to jedne kwestia, a inna to jego działanie np. bypassu, piski urządzeń itp itd. Aha no i  mam ups APC 2100W/3000VA takiego w wersji rack. Takie same parametry. Różnica?  Hmm. 
Z mojej strony EOT. Dalej i tak nie ma sensu.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dla przypomnienia napisałem tak
> 
> Wątek nie jest długi i możesz sobie wrócić i dokładnie przeczytać do czego to było. Nie będę pytał po co wpadłeś. 
> 
> 
> Ty tak to czytasz co jest w postach?
> Jakie elementy układu? Akumulatory? 
> 
> Działa Ci to jako F3 z odpowiedni przesunięciem sinusa w każdej fazie? 
> ...


.....
Zrobiłeś instalację" nogami" i masz pretensję do całego świata...

Interpretujesz wszystko tak jak ci wygodnie i tak aby zawsze" twoje" było na wierzchu więc tak jak piszesz dalsza dyskusja nie ma sensu bo to jak ze ślepym o kolorach...

Tak swoją drogą mam sinus pro 3000s która obecnie służy mi jako tester do pakietów a przez ostatnie dwa lata służyła jako zasilacz części domu typu oświetlenie, telewizja, lodówka,wentylacja i ciężko było się do niej przyczepić...
Mówisz że ładowarka do doopy...
To trzeba było do niej podłączyć 3 kWp fotowoltaiki i akumulatory o takiej pojemności aby miała gdzie"pchać" tą energię...
"Przerabiałem" swego czasu akumulatory kwasowe jako magazyn i dziękuję nie skorzystam więcej...

----------


## vvvv

> To trzeba było do niej podłączyć 3 kWp fotowoltaiki i akumulatory o takiej pojemności aby miała gdzie"pchać" tą energię...


2,5kWp amorfy  i 16 szt 92Ah PowerSafe.
Pchać szczególnie w grudni.

----------


## jasiek71

Tak aby nie być gołosłownym...
Tak kiedyś wyglądała moja instalacja...

A jeszcze wcześniej tak...

Przetwornica wygląda znajomo...?

----------


## jasiek71

> 2,5kWp amorfy  i 16 szt 92Ah PowerSafe.
> Pchać szczególnie w grudni. 
> 
> 
> No to się wykazałeś. Brawo.


A to jeszcze w grudniu miało coś bateryjne zasilać...?
Nie da się...
Fotowoltaika w grudniu to nawet nie pokryła ci samorozładowania tej bateri i wewnętrznej konsumpcji samej przetwornicy...

Obstawiam że baterie padły po sezonie...( No chyba że były cały czas naładowane ale to wtedy nie ma się co dziwić że ładowarka prawie nic nie ładuje...)

----------


## vvvv

> A to jeszcze w grudniu miało coś bateryjne zasilać...?
> Nie da się...
> Fotowoltaika w grudniu to nawet nie pokryła ci samorozładowania tej bateri i wewnętrznej konsumpcji samej przetwornicy...
> 
> Obstawiam że baterie padły po sezonie...( No chyba że były cały czas naładowane ale to wtedy nie ma się co dziwić że ładowarka prawie nic nie ładuje...)


Wyjątkowo odpowiem. 
Zdecyduj się. Podały czy nie.  Znasz te przetwornice i wiesz lepiej. :wink: 
Wyjątkowo  również zdjęcia (tak na chwilę tylko), bo robiłem testy kilka dni temu.
Załącznik 448404Załącznik 448405Załącznik 448406
Dam taki hit ET6415N. 
Oczywiście jakoś tam merytorycznie, bo z takim osobnikiem to się  okazało, że nie ma po co, bo rów melioracyjny  i dwa metry mułu. Zresztą nie tylko to. Tego  kretyńskiego postu (wyrwanego z kontekst) pustego chłopczyka z sieczką w głowie,  co 30km niby robi na rowerze, też nie ma co komentować. Widać lubi tak, zresztą merytorycznie jak zwykle. Lepiej się poczuł, to najważniejszym,a  zabawa w niańki dalej trwa. Przedszkole. 
To tyle w tym temacie.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wyjątkowo odpowiem. 
> Zdecyduj się. Podały czy nie.  Znasz te przetwornice i wiesz lepiej.
> Wyjątkowo  również zdjęcia (tak na chwilę tylko), bo robiłem testy kilka dni temu.
> Załącznik 448404Załącznik 448405Załącznik 448406
> Dam taki hit ET6415N. 
> Oczywiście jakoś tam merytorycznie, bo z takim osobnikiem to się  okazało, że nie ma po co, bo rów melioracyjny  i dwa metry mułu. Zresztą nie tylko to. Tego  kretyńskiego postu (wyrwanego z kontekst) pustego chłopczyka z sieczką w głowie,  co 30km niby robi na rowerze, też nie ma co komentować. Widać lubi tak, zresztą merytorycznie jak zwykle. Lepiej się poczuł, to najważniejszym,a  zabawa w niańki dalej trwa. Przedszkole. 
> To tyle w tym temacie.


Nie wiem co ty bierzesz ale odstaw to nic nie idzie zrozumieć...
Jak zwykle "chłop o gruszce a baba o pietruszce"...
Z odpowiedziami to się nie wysilaj bo i tak nawet ty sam siebie nie rozumiesz...
Bywaj...

----------


## vvvv

> Nie wiem co ty bierzesz ale odstaw to nic nie idzie zrozumieć...
> Jak zwykle "chłop o gruszce a baba o pietruszce"...
> Z odpowiedziami to się nie wysilaj bo i tak nawet ty sam siebie nie rozumiesz...
> Bywaj...


Nie mam zamiaru ci nic tłumaczyć, bo i tak od samego początku nic do docierało. Zresztą co mogło dotrzeć do osoby, która pokazała taką "klasę".  No i najważniejsze, że ze złomu jesteś zadowolony i wesz, że miałem zrypaną instalację, która działa do dzisiaj na tych aku, które niby miały paść i to dobrze się ma  oraz jest obecnie w rozbudowie. Ah te "experty". Taka różnica, że mi nie pasował ten złom, więc szybciutko się go pozbyłem i zamieniłem na coś normalnego.

----------


## marcin225

https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Pot...cYjztqz3g39o3w

No jak skrócą okres magazynowania do 3 miesięcy to będzie koniec  :big grin:

----------


## JTKirk

No dokładnie.....to koniec początku albo początek końca  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Pot...cYjztqz3g39o3w
> 
> No jak skrócą okres magazynowania do 3 miesięcy to będzie koniec


Od początku twierdziłem że przewymiarowanie instalacji jest podłe naciągactwo instalatorów, oraz łosiactwo i pazerność inwestorów. Jaki sens jest wydawać nierzadko kilkanaście tysięcy po to żeby mieć roczny rachunek na poziomie 250 zł?

----------


## pandzik

No to posprzątali.  Szybko to poszło. Firm jest od groma, machina rozkręcona a tu główny hamowniczy dokręca śrubę.  Sąsiedzi porobili i po 10 kw instalacje, całe dachy. 

Jak to funkcjonuje w Niemczech? Przecież tam jest tego od groma. Też likwidują możliwość "magazynowania"? Dotychczas dostawali faktury ujemne na 100% prądu.

----------


## marcinbbb

To będzie ich koniec. Bo od razu rzucam sąsiadowi przedłużacz a on się odłącza od prądu, z sąsiadem jakoś się rozliczymy. Że nielegalnie, ale to w dobrej sprawie bo bezkarność+ mnie obowiązuje.

Na razie robią podchody bo wiedzą że w lato sprzedają nasz prąd po stawkach rynkowych, po to dają 5000+ a teraz jak im Polacy przestali płacić za prąd to są bardzo zdziwieni jak to się stało, się? Akcja reakcja skoro debile na wyższych stołkach tego nie dostrzegają a widzą to zwykli Polacy to coś tu jest nie teges.

----------


## marcin225

> Od początku twierdziłem że przewymiarowanie instalacji jest podłe naciągactwo instalatorów, oraz łosiactwo i pazerność inwestorów. Jaki sens jest wydawać nierzadko kilkanaście tysięcy po to żeby mieć roczny rachunek na poziomie 250 zł?


Ale o czym Ty piszesz w ogóle? Jakie przewymiarowanie? Ludzie zakładają panele mając duże zużycia z powodu ogrzewania np pompą ciepła. Wiadomo, że większość zużywają w zimę, to jak im zabiorą większość produkcji z miesięcy kwiecień - sierpień ( bo wtedy jest największa) to po co im panele?

----------


## gawel

> Ale o czym Ty piszesz w ogóle? Jakie przewymiarowanie? Ludzie zakładają panele mając duże zużycia z powodu ogrzewania np pompą ciepła. Wiadomo, że większość zużywają w zimę, to jak im zabiorą większość produkcji z miesięcy kwiecień - sierpień ( bo wtedy jest największa) to po co im panele?


Uogólniasz, jest tak jak piszesz bo co? 
BTW PC zakłada się po to aby oszczędzać prąd a nie zwiększać jego zużycie. Poza tym duże instalacje mają dobry uzysk w zimie w ciągu dnia spokojnie dają 1 do 2 kw , wystarczy dobra taryfa g12 (w) i w nocy mamy tanio w dzień za darmo wystarczy podgrzać do 6 rano i potem od 9 do 15 , znowu przerwa do 22 i przy wodnych podłogówkach dom nie ochłodzi się przy aktualnych zimach.

Jest tylko jedna kwestia na minus te instalacje się nie zwrócą, ale rachunki będą na dobrym poziomie w stosunku do innych wydatków oraz ogrzewania innymi dozwolonymi rodzajami źródeł ciepła.

Plany się zmieniają jak rzeczywistość i realia też się zmieniają.

----------


## mitch

> Od początku twierdziłem że przewymiarowanie instalacji jest podłe naciągactwo instalatorów, oraz łosiactwo i pazerność inwestorów. Jaki sens jest wydawać nierzadko kilkanaście tysięcy po to żeby mieć roczny rachunek na poziomie 250 zł?


No bez żartów. Rozżalony prezes w mediach to jeszcze nie zmiana prawa. To dopiero badanie nastrojów  :smile: 
 A jako księgowy powinieneś wiedzieć, że matematykę każdy ma swoją. I jakbym się miał przejmować każdym komentarzem, że inwestując w złoto/etfy/nieruchomości/obligacje/akcje/cokolwiek innego, jestem łosiem albo głupkiem, to już dawno powinienem być strzępkiem nerwów. Sąsiadowi, co kupił w zeszłym miesiącu samochód z salonu, podczas cotygodniowej posiadówie przy piwie znajomi powiedzieli, że chyba na łeb upadł. A obiektywnie patrząc na jego sytuację, to była bardzo dobra decyzja. Tylko do obiektywnego spojrzenia trzeba coś więcej, niż przekonanie, że samochód po wyjeździe z salonu traci 20% wartości.

----------


## gawel

W sumie przy dużej auto konsumpcji na poziomie 40% te 3 miesiące rozliczeniowe nie będą takie złe, produkcję lipcową trzeba zużyć do końca października , sierpniową do końca listopada, a wrześniową do końca grudnia jak dla mnie pasuje i tak to zużyję, według mnie nie ma co histeryzować mam niecałe 4 kwp, i zużycie prognozowane podobne, więc jeżeli ktoś ma PC i 2x większe PV  to będzie bardzo podobnie. W PGE od bieżącego zużycia odejmowane są uzyski z magazynu od najstarszych do najnowszych.

----------


## marcinbbb

A w marcu skąd weźmiesz prąd ze stycznia  :smile:  Co naleciało prawie nic

----------


## mitch

> BTW PC zakłada się po to aby oszczędzać prąd a nie zwiększać jego zużycie.


Nie zawsze. Czasami się zakłada, bo nie ma się ochoty grzać węglem/gazem.



> Poza tym duże instalacje mają dobry uzysk w zimie w ciągu dnia spokojnie dają 1 do 2 kw , wystarczy dobra taryfa g12 (w) i w nocy mamy tanio w dzień za darmo wystarczy podgrzać do 6 rano i potem od 9 do 15 , znowu przerwa do 22 i przy wodnych podłogówkach dom nie ochłodzi się przy aktualnych zimach.


Eeeee... A co ma podłogówka do ochładzania? Jak masz dobre ocieplenie, to możesz możesz nawet grzać wyłącznie w taniej taryfie (z 2h okienkiem w ciągu dnia) i będzie komfort. Jak masz kiepskie ocieplenie, to i komfort siada i nie ma znaczenia, czy w podłodze masz kable, wodę czy na ścianach grzejniki.




> Jest tylko jedna kwestia na minus te instalacje się nie zwrócą, ale rachunki będą na dobrym poziomie w stosunku do innych wydatków oraz ogrzewania innymi dozwolonymi rodzajami źródeł ciepła.


??? Nie ogarniam. Jak można rozpatrywać kwestię instalacji grzewczej rozpatrywać w kategoriach zwrotu z inwestycji w nowym domu. WTF? Instalacja grzewcza ma grzać i zapewniać mi komfort, a nie zwracać się. Tak samo kostka przed domem ma mi pozwolić postawić samochód na twardym podłożu, a nie w błocie, a ogrodzenie ma zapobiegać obsrywaniu mojej działki przez psy. Jakbym robił flipa, czy budował dom na sprzedaż, to mogę to (żródło ogrzewania/kostkę/ogrodzenie) rozpatrywać w kategoriach inwestycji i sprawdzać jaki będzie miało wpływ na ROE/ROI, ale na litość boską nie w domu, w którym mieszkam...

----------


## mitch

> W PGE od bieżącego zużycia odejmowane są uzyski z magazynu od najstarszych do najnowszych.


No właśnie nie. Proporcjonalnie, a to zasadnicza różnica w sposobie rozliczania.

----------


## gawel

> No bez żartów. Rozżalony prezes w mediach to jeszcze nie zmiana prawa. To dopiero badanie nastrojów 
>  A jako księgowy powinieneś wiedzieć, że matematykę każdy ma swoją. I jakbym się miał przejmować każdym komentarzem, że inwestując w złoto/etfy/nieruchomości/obligacje/akcje/cokolwiek innego, jestem łosiem albo głupkiem, to już dawno powinienem być strzępkiem nerwów. Sąsiadowi, co kupił w zeszłym miesiącu samochód z salonu, podczas cotygodniowej posiadówie przy piwie znajomi powiedzieli, że chyba na łeb upadł. A obiektywnie patrząc na jego sytuację, to była bardzo dobra decyzja. Tylko do obiektywnego spojrzenia trzeba coś więcej, niż przekonanie, że samochód po wyjeździe z salonu traci 20% wartości.


Jako emerytowany księgowy wiem co powinienem kiedyś teraz mam wolne :cool: , btw  nienawidziłem  matematyki dlatego wybrałem ten zawód :smile: . 

Co do kwestii niuogulniania to się zgadzam, nie nawiedzę stwierdzenie bo wszyscy się nie mylą, no własnie się mylą dlatego na świcie ludzi zamożnych jest bardzo mało a reszta jest niemądra i biedna, bo robią to samo co wszyscy i spodziewają się innych lepszych efektów a jest do definicja szaleństwa jak napisał Einstein.

Co do obiektywizmu to niestety unosze się jak osoby głupie nie są w stanie w jednym zdaniu uzasadnić swojej decyzji, to świadczy o ich bezmyślności. Pytanie dlaczego jest podstawą człowieczeństwa inczej byśmy siedzieli na palmie i rzucali się bananami a nie na FM byli banowani przez moderatorów   :big lol:

----------


## gawel

> No właśnie nie. Proporcjonalnie, a to zasadnicza różnica w sposobie rozliczania.


Nie rozumiem tego nie :Confused:

----------


## gawel

> Nie zawsze. Czasami się zakłada, bo nie ma się ochoty grzać węglem/gazem.
> 
> Eeeee... A co ma podłogówka do ochładzania? Jak masz dobre ocieplenie, to możesz możesz nawet grzać wyłącznie w taniej taryfie (z 2h okienkiem w ciągu dnia) i będzie komfort. Jak masz kiepskie ocieplenie, to i komfort siada i nie ma znaczenia, czy w podłodze masz kable, wodę czy na ścianach grzejniki.
> 
> 
> ??? Nie ogarniam. Jak można rozpatrywać kwestię instalacji grzewczej rozpatrywać w kategoriach zwrotu z inwestycji w nowym domu. WTF? Instalacja grzewcza ma grzać i zapewniać mi komfort, a nie zwracać się. Tak samo kostka przed domem ma mi pozwolić postawić samochód na twardym podłożu, a nie w błocie, a ogrodzenie ma zapobiegać obsrywaniu mojej działki przez psy. Jakbym robił flipa, czy budował dom na sprzedaż, to mogę to (żródło ogrzewania/kostkę/ogrodzenie) rozpatrywać w kategoriach inwestycji i sprawdzać jaki będzie miało wpływ na ROE/ROI, ale na litość boską nie w domu, w którym mieszkam...


Słowo zwrot może nie jest najfortunniejsze to masz rację, można to określić inaczej  jako wybór korzystniejszego wariantu ogrzewania pod względem inwestycyjnym i eksploatacyjnym. 

Masz rację ja ogrzewałem przez 17 lat prądem teraz mam klimę i PC cwu i z mojego punktu widzenia PC oszczędzają prąd ale dla kogoś co miał kopciucha nie , choć mam też trochę racji bo węgiel nie jest za darmo i po prostu po montażu PC  płacą za prąd zamiast za węgiel. Może i  nawet mniej.

----------


## gawel

> Pomyśl trochę zanim coś napiszesz.
> Ludzie przechodzą z węgla na pompy ciepła nie po to żeby oszczędzać EE.


Ty również pomyśl zanim zaczniesz na kogoś jechać nie mając argumentów. Zamiast wydawać kilka tysięcy za ekosyf do kopciuchów "ludzie" zużyją to samo lub raczej mniej na prąd, nie było by to problemem gdyby PC były w normalnych cenach.

----------


## gawel

> No rzeczywiście, Twoje argumenty powalają.
> Argumentów zabrakło odnośnie zużycia EE to się znalazł inny, cena.


Może tobie, Podejście do zużycia prądu z PV to takie trochę , jak w powiedzeniu :"dopadnięcie jak małpa do kitu.." jak widać sytuacja jest dynamiczna i nieoszczędzanie prądu po zrezygnowaniu z węgla jest mało praktyczne w kontekście przewidywanych zmian sposobu rozliczania prądu odprowadzonego do sieci z PV.
Reasumując jak jest za darmo to ok, ale trzeba mieć pole manewru jak nie będzie za darmo. I tutaj 10 kwp instalacje mogą się okazać stratą jeżeli te zmiany nastąpią szybko np w ciągu 2-3 lat. Dlatego dla mnie granicznym okresem zwrotu maksymalnym było 5 lat, o co koledzy forumowicze się mnie czepiali dlaczego nie 10 lat? a no właśnie dlatego.

----------


## gawel

> A w marcu skąd weźmiesz prąd ze stycznia  Co naleciało prawie nic


W marcu to nie problem z auto konsumpcji , jedynie styczeń i luty będzie bardzo słaby.

----------


## gawel

> Człeku, o czym Ty piszesz.
> Zareagowałem na Twoje stwierdzenie że:
> 
> "BTW PC zakłada się po to aby oszczędzać prąd a nie zwiększać jego zużycie." 
> 
> Ktoś kto przeszedł z węgla na PC zwiększył swoje zużycie EE.
> 
> Ale Ty widzisz tylko swój koniec nosa i reszty nie zauważasz.


Przecież ci odpisałem w kolejnym wpisie zamiast hejtować przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem "Może tobie, Podejście do zużycia prądu z PV to takie trochę , jak w powiedzeniu :"dopadnięcie jak małpa do kitu.." jak widać sytuacja jest dynamiczna i nieoszczędzanie prądu po zrezygnowaniu z węgla jest mało praktyczne w kontekście przewidywanych zmian sposobu rozliczania prądu odprowadzonego do sieci z PV.
Reasumując jak jest za darmo to ok, ale trzeba mieć pole manewru jak nie będzie za darmo. I tutaj 10 kwp instalacje mogą się okazać stratą jeżeli te zmiany nastąpią szybko np w ciągu 2-3 lat. Dlatego dla mnie granicznym okresem zwrotu maksymalnym było 5 lat, o co koledzy forumowicze się mnie czepiali dlaczego nie 10 lat? a no właśnie dlatego."

----------


## kulibob

> https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Pot...cYjztqz3g39o3w
> 
> No jak skrócą okres magazynowania do 3 miesięcy to będzie koniec


To co się stanie czas zwrotu się wydłuży i tyle . Jak ktoś grzałek nawalił i paneli a dotego durszlak to ma problem.

----------


## gawel

> Wiesz że jest coś takiego jak umowa, i jak ktoś podpisał umowę z ZE na 15 lat, to gdzie widzisz problem z 10 letnim zwrotem?


Tak bo warunki w umowie nie są stałe.

----------


## gawel

> Jakie warunki nie są stałe?


Określone w umowie.

----------


## gawel

> Jakie?


Przeczytaj sobie w swojej umowie nie wiem z kim masz zawartą. W żadnej umowie nie ma wszystkich warunków niezmiennych przez okres jej trwania zwłaszcza przez 15 lat. Przykładem są opłaty, tabele można zmienić w każdej chwili.

----------


## gawel

> Rozumiem że to Twoje stanowisko wynika z tego że przeczytałeś swoją umowę.
> Podaj te zapisy ze swojej umowy.
> 
> Ja wiem co mam w swojej umowie i nie ma tam możliwości arbitralnej zmiany zapisów umowy przez ZE.


Podaj swoją z ciekawością i pewno zazdrością się zapoznam.

----------


## gawel

> To co się stanie czas zwrotu się wydłuży i tyle . Jak ktoś grzałek nawalił i paneli a dotego durszlak to ma problem.


No masz rację, jednak to dotyczy tych którzy zakupili 10 kwp instalacje lub podobnej mocy, płacąc za to od 30 do 50k po to żeby mieć oplaty za prąd 250 zł /rok, a teraz wychodzi na to że to się nie uda i trzeba będzie płacić i/lub oszczędzać.  

Sam miałem wyrzuty ze nie założyłem 1 kwp więcej choć kosztowałoby mnie to bardzo dużo bo mam miejsce tylko na 14 paneli, ale zakupiłem klimatyzator bo wyszło 3 razy taniej i jak widać bez względu na źródło prądu będę miał zdecydowanie niższe zużycie.

----------


## gawel

> To Ty twierdzisz że coś w umowie jest. Więc to pokaż.
> Jak ja Ci mam pokazać coś czego niema w mojej umowie.


Ty też twierdzisz że masz umowę o niezmiennych warunkach.

----------


## Tom1000k

> I co z tego?
> To Ty twierdzisz że w Twojej umowie są zapisy które pozwalają na zmianę umowy.
> Pokaż je i przestań kluczyć.


Jak dzieci.
Każdą umowę można zmienić, bez względu na to jakie są jej zapisy. A jak się nie zgadzasz na nowe warunki to ci ją wypowiedzą. Umowa na czas nieokreślony nie jest na zawsze. Można ją wypowiedzieć.

----------


## gawel

> I co z tego?
> To Ty twierdzisz że w Twojej umowie są zapisy które pozwalają na zmianę umowy.
> Pokaż je i przestań kluczyć.


Możesz sobie kazać ale  nie mnie.

----------


## gawel

> Jak dzieci.
> Każdą umowę można zmienić, bez względu na to jakie są jej zapisy. A jak się nie zgadzasz na nowe warunki to ci ją wypowiedzą. Umowa na czas nieokreślony nie jest na zawsze. Można ją wypowiedzieć.


Mądrego miło poczytać, nie jak co niektórych którzy mają zaparcie intelektualne.

----------


## Tom1000k

> Po pierwsze umowa nie jest na czas nieokreślony tylko na 15 lat.
> I nie ma w niej mowy o arbitralnym jej wypowiedzeniu przez ZE.
> To taka specyfika umów z ZE, bo to nie jest "jak każda" umowa.
> W umowie są zapisane konkretne przypadki kiedy ZE może umowę wypowiedzieć.
> W umowie jest zapis że jak zmieni się prawo, to umowa podlega negocjacji.


Negocjacji? Nikt nie będzie z Tobą niczego negocjował. Powiedzą Ci jak będzie po nowemu i koniec.

Punkt 10 umowy z Tauronem: :

----------


## bobrow

> Negocjacji? Nikt nie będzie z Tobą niczego negocjował. Powiedzą Ci jak będzie po nowemu i koniec.
> 
> Punkt 10 umowy z Tauronem: :


No to rąbnąłeś...
Mają nas jednak w garści...

----------


## marcinbbb

Panowie czym się przejmujecie? Na razie badają grunt - myślicie że oni nie zlecają badania gruntu na poziomie forów internetowych?
Wiedzą że nasz prąd będziemy w lato za frajer oddawać sąsiadom, i zamiast go sprzedać STRACĄ!!! Ile nas kosztuje rzucenie przedłużacza sąsiadowi? Daj 10 jajek tygodniowo i będzie OK. 10 wiejskich jaj 8 PLN 40 jak miesięcznie 24 PLN za 24 PLN w G11 kupisz 24 / 0,67 = 36kWh/tydzień nawet bym tego nie zauważył.
Bierz 50kwh.tyg i też nawet tego nie zobaczę.

----------


## bobrow

> Panowie czym się przejmujecie? Na razie badają grunt - myślicie że oni nie zlecają badania gruntu na poziomie forów internetowych?
> Wiedzą że nasz prąd będziemy w lato za frajer oddawać sąsiadom, i zamiast go sprzedać STRACĄ!!! Ile nas kosztuje rzucenie przedłużacza sąsiadowi? Daj 10 jajek tygodniowo i będzie OK. 10 wiejskich jaj 8 PLN 40 jak miesięcznie 24 PLN za 24 PLN w G11 kupisz 24 / 0,67 = 36kWh/tydzień nawet bym tego nie zauważył.
> Bierz 50kwh.tyg i też nawet tego nie zobaczę.


A u drugiego somsiada się w barterze zaopatrzę w wędzone , a u trzeciego w pędzone...
W sumie jest to jakieś rozwiązanie... :big lol:

----------


## Tom1000k

> No to Tauron jak zwykle robi swoich klientów w h...
> W mojej umowie z PGE jest w takim przypadku mowa o negocjacjach.


I myślisz, że po zmianie ustawy rozliczą cię inaczej niż mnie?  :no:  :no:

----------


## bobrow

> No to Tauron jak zwykle robi swoich klientów w h...
> W mojej umowie z PGE jest w takim przypadku mowa o negocjacjach.


Na szczęście zostało mi jeszcze 3 lata do "zwrotu" mojej PVki...

----------


## Kaizen

> Panowie czym się przejmujecie? Na razie badają grunt - myślicie że oni nie zlecają badania gruntu na poziomie forów internetowych?
> Wiedzą że nasz prąd będziemy w lato za frajer oddawać sąsiadom, i zamiast go sprzedać STRACĄ!!! Ile nas kosztuje rzucenie przedłużacza sąsiadowi? Daj 10 jajek tygodniowo i będzie OK. 10 wiejskich jaj 8 PLN 40 jak miesięcznie 24 PLN za 24 PLN w G11 kupisz 24 / 0,67 = 36kWh/tydzień nawet bym tego nie zauważył.
> Bierz 50kwh.tyg i też nawet tego nie zobaczę.


Gorzej, jak sąsiad pociągnie prąd, gdy słonko się schowa (albo gdy sam ciągniesz tyle, co produkcja). I nawet, jak zrobisz mu podlicznik, to wyjdziesz jak Zabłocki na mydle.

A to, że ZE będą miały problem z utrzymaniem napięcia w ryzach jak zwiększy się moc PV na osiedlach opustoszałych w dzień, to była oczywista oczywistość. I jak nie zmuszą do dużej autokonsumpcji (czyli małych instalacji) to falowniki same będą się wyłączały przez wzrost napięcia ponad normę. Albo i w końcu ZE uzyskają możliwość samodzielnego odłączania.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Gorzej, jak sąsiad pociągnie prąd, gdy słonko się schowa (albo gdy sam ciągniesz tyle, co produkcja). I nawet, jak zrobisz mu podlicznik, to wyjdziesz jak Zabłocki na mydle.
> 
> A to, że ZE będą miały problem z utrzymaniem napięcia w ryzach jak zwiększy się moc PV na osiedlach opustoszałych w dzień, to była oczywista oczywistość. I jak nie zmuszą do dużej autokonsumpcji (czyli małych instalacji) to falowniki same będą się wyłączały przez wzrost napięcia ponad normę. Albo i w końcu ZE uzyskają możliwość samodzielnego odłączania.


Serio sąsiad będzie nie wiem co robił... pralnie otworzy? Czy Prasowalnie?
Bez kitu tak głupi jestem że licznika nie założę? i nie będę kontrolował jego poboru? jak przegnę to powiem!

Przyrost napięcia powyżej 262V mi nie groźna mam jakieś 170KWp na wsi.A zdalne sterowanie mogą u mnie robić tylko poprzez częstotliwość.

----------


## fotohobby

> No to Tauron jak zwykle robi swoich klientów w h...
> W mojej umowie z PGE jest w takim przypadku mowa o negocjacjach.


No, chciałbym Ciebie zobaczyć negocjującego z PGE  :smile:

----------


## raxon

Myślę że pierwsze co utną to czas na odbiór kWh, wtedy już nie będzie się opłacało robić 9.99 kWp bo się tego nie odbierze. Mogą uwalić jeszcze że zamiast 80% będzie np 60%, podatek od paneli jak w Hiszpanii? Rozwiązań na ograniczenie jest wiele i każde uwali inna grupę osób. Ja mam na tyle małą instalację że najwyżej małej nadwyżki nie odbiorę w zimie tylko pójdzie w grzałkę do CWU. Co jak co ale PV rosną jak grzyby po deszczu. U mnie na wiejskim osiedlu już pewnie połowa domów ma instalacje. W tym miesiącu doszły kolejne dwie a domów może z 30. Obserwuję napięcia i póki co jest ok ale pewnie wkrótce będą rosły ponad 240V.

----------


## gawel

> Myślę że pierwsze co utną to czas na odbiór kWh, wtedy już nie będzie się opłacało robić 9.99 kWp bo się tego nie odbierze. Mogą uwalić jeszcze że zamiast 80% będzie np 60%, podatek od paneli jak w Hiszpanii? Rozwiązań na ograniczenie jest wiele i każde uwali inna grupę osób. Ja mam na tyle małą instalację że najwyżej małej nadwyżki nie odbiorę w zimie tylko pójdzie w grzałkę do CWU. Co jak co ale PV rosną jak grzyby po deszczu. U mnie na wiejskim osiedlu już pewnie połowa domów ma instalacje. W tym miesiącu doszły kolejne dwie a domów może z 30. Obserwuję napięcia i póki co jest ok ale pewnie wkrótce będą rosły ponad 240V.


Dokładnie, masz rację.

----------


## Kaizen

> Serio sąsiad będzie nie wiem co robił... pralnie otworzy? Czy Prasowalnie?


Grzanie zasobnika odpali, gdy nie ma słonka czy cokolwiek innego. Albo i w sumie drobiazgi w czasie, gdy słonko nie świeci i/lub sam ciągniesz to, co spada z PV. Ważne, że pociągnie prąd z sieci wierząc, że ciągnie z PV za ćwierćdarmo - a przecież nie rozliczysz go po 70gr/kWh, bo na taką propozycję Cię wyśmieje.

----------


## mitch

> Myślę że pierwsze co utną to czas na odbiór kWh, wtedy już nie będzie się opłacało robić 9.99 kWp bo się tego nie odbierze. Mogą uwalić jeszcze że zamiast 80% będzie np 60%, podatek od paneli jak w Hiszpanii? Rozwiązań na ograniczenie jest wiele i każde uwali inna grupę osób.


Już mamy jednego wieszcza, co nam dobrze życzy  :wink:  Nie rób konkurencji  :wink: 
Poza tym, ZE od zawsze marudzą, kopią pod nami dołki. I co z tego wynika? No jak na razie nic. Poczekamy, pożyjemy.

W końcu nikt nikogo nie zmusza do inwestowania akurat w PV. Można pieniądze trzymać np. na lokacie, ostatnio widziałem bardzo atrakcyjną ofertę od Getinu  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Grzanie zasobnika odpali, gdy nie ma słonka czy cokolwiek innego. Albo i w sumie drobiazgi w czasie, gdy słonko nie świeci i/lub sam ciągniesz to, co spada z PV. Ważne, że pociągnie prąd z sieci wierząc, że ciągnie z PV za ćwierćdarmo - a przecież nie rozliczysz go po 70gr/kWh, bo na taką propozycję Cię wyśmieje.


Przecie będzie ciągnął z magazyny a nie z PV, więc co za różnica. Jak mam w 3 miesiące odbierać to się podzielę.

----------


## raxon

> Już mamy jednego wieszcza, co nam dobrze życzy  Nie rób konkurencji 
> Poza tym, ZE od zawsze marudzą, kopią pod nami dołki. I co z tego wynika? No jak na razie nic. Poczekamy, pożyjemy.
> 
> W końcu nikt nikogo nie zmusza do inwestowania akurat w PV. Można pieniądze trzymać np. na lokacie, ostatnio widziałem bardzo atrakcyjną ofertę od Getinu


Oczywiscie ze mozna na lokacie. ZE marudza ale przepisy sie nie zmieniaja, zobaczymy co bedzie jak juz bedzie te ilestam zakladamych procent PV w mixie energetycznym. Mysle ze to ukroca tylko nikt nie wie jak. My mamy niby umowy na 15 lat wiec moze nowi dostana nowe gorsze warunki? Poki co trzeba sie cieszyc ze jest jak jest i tego nie uwala :smile:

----------


## mitch

> Oczywiscie ze mozna na lokacie. ZE marudza ale przepisy sie nie zmieniaja, zobaczymy co bedzie jak juz bedzie te ilestam zakladamych procent PV w mixie energetycznym. Mysle ze to ukroca tylko nikt nie wie jak. My mamy niby umowy na 15 lat wiec moze nowi dostana nowe gorsze warunki? Poki co trzeba sie cieszyc ze jest jak jest i tego nie uwala


Przepisy się zmieniają, na lepsze jak do tej pory. Mimo oporu ZE. Co ma być, to będzie.

----------


## miecio 301

> Przepisy się zmieniają, na lepsze jak do tej pory. Mimo oporu ZE. Co ma być, to będzie.


Co zmieniono na lepsze od  ustawy o oze z 2015 na co miało wpływ tzw. Big Energy?
Co dla prosumentów co wtedy zaczynali? 
Ze mój prąd i ulgi tylko dla nowych, że 3,68 kW na 1-fazę, że ncrfg i koniec z rozbudową tych starszych  instalacji, że opłata kogeneracyjna i mocowa ?

----------


## bobrow

Ok-jak się straszyć , to dlaczego nie na całego ?
A to może wariant : benzyna i olej  2x tyle co teraz ?
To zaczynam się oglądać za kobyłą z bryczką +kozunia do koszenia .... :wave:

----------


## surgi22

Co się martwicie przyjdzie COVID i ...

----------


## mitch

> Co zmieniono na lepsze od  ustawy o oze z 2015 na co miało wpływ tzw. Big Energy?
> Co dla prosumentów co wtedy zaczynali? 
> Ze mój prąd i ulgi tylko dla nowych, że 3,68 kW na 1-fazę, że ncrfg i koniec z rozbudową tych starszych  instalacji, że opłata kogeneracyjna i mocowa ?


Po kolei:
Na lepsze zmieniło się choćby bilansowanie (hehe). Fakt, tylko PGE wdrożyło je zgodnie z intencją ustawodawcy, ale to insza inszość. 
Mój Prąd - ZE nie miało z tym nic wspólnego, ale wcześniej dopłat w skali całego kraju nie było dla nikogo, jakby nie patrzeć, jest to zmiana na plus.
 NC RfG - to nie wymysł ZE, tylko wymóg dostosowania do prawa unijnego. Fakt, posiadacze starszych instalacji mają teraz problem z legalną rozbudową instalacji. Legalną, bo jak to w praktyce wygląda, to chyba wiesz  :wink: 
Opłata kogeneracyjna - u mnie na rachunkach wynosi ona 0 zł (słownie: zero złotych). To aż taki dramat?
Opłata mocowa - to dopiero wejdzie i tak naprawdę nie do końca wiadomo ile będzie wynosić. Ale... opłata jest przewidziana dla wszystkich bez wyjątku. Natomiast wszystkie znaki na niebie i ziemi wskazują, że właściciele PV zapłacą mniej niż pozostali, więc to znowu jest zmiana na lepsze, a nie gorsze dla nas.
Do tego jeszcze doliczamy na plus kolejną sprawę, w której akurat nie maczyły palcow ZE - ulgę termodermizacyjną. Z 17% (czy dla niektórych 32%) wychodzi całkiem fajny zastrzyk gotówki.

Natomiast zobaczymy co przyniesie przyszłość - czekam na losy bilansowania międzyfazowego (nawet tylko 15-sto minutowego, a nie godzinnego). Zobaczymy też, co będzie dalej z opustem 1:1 i czy faktycznie to będzie zmiana na gorsze - tu akurat mam przeczucie nie poparte żadnymi wyliczeniami, że faktycznie większość prosumentów może na tym stracić.

----------


## mitch

> Co się martwicie przyjdzie COVID i ...


Prąd wyłączą?  :smile:  Respiratory bez prądu długo nie pociągną, fakt  :wink:

----------


## vr5

*mitch*

Na "plus" dodał bym jeszcze VAT 8 % przy montażu na gruncie oraz na budynkach gospodarczych. dla osób fizycznych

----------


## mitch

> *mitch*
> 
> Na "plus" dodał bym jeszcze VAT 8 % przy montażu na gruncie oraz na budynkach gospodarczych. dla osób fizycznych


No fakt. To już jest taka oczywistość, że już nawet zapomniałem, że nie było tego od początku  :smile: 
Czyli jak widać, cały czas pod górkę i wiatr w oczy. Jak żyć...  :wink: 
No ale do tego ZE ręki nie przyłożyły. 
Tak czy owak, na razie w konsultacjach społecznych nie ma mowy o żalach prezesa Tauronu. To na razie pozostaje w sferze prywatnych opinii prezesa. Oby jak najdłużej.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Po kolei:
> Na lepsze zmieniło się choćby bilansowanie (hehe). Fakt, tylko PGE wdrożyło je zgodnie z intencją ustawodawcy, ale to insza inszość. 
> Mój Prąd - ZE nie miało z tym nic wspólnego, ale wcześniej dopłat w skali całego kraju nie było dla nikogo, jakby nie patrzeć, jest to zmiana na plus.
>  NC RfG - to nie wymysł ZE, tylko wymóg dostosowania do prawa unijnego. Fakt, posiadacze starszych instalacji mają teraz problem z legalną rozbudową instalacji. Legalną, bo jak to w praktyce wygląda, to chyba wiesz 
> Opłata kogeneracyjna - u mnie na rachunkach wynosi ona 0 zł (słownie: zero złotych). To aż taki dramat?
> Opłata mocowa - to dopiero wejdzie i tak naprawdę nie do końca wiadomo ile będzie wynosić. Ale... opłata jest przewidziana dla wszystkich bez wyjątku. Natomiast wszystkie znaki na niebie i ziemi wskazują, że właściciele PV zapłacą mniej niż pozostali, więc to znowu jest zmiana na lepsze, a nie gorsze dla nas.
> Do tego jeszcze doliczamy na plus kolejną sprawę, w której akurat nie maczyły palcow ZE - ulgę termodermizacyjną. Z 17% (czy dla niektórych 32%) wychodzi całkiem fajny zastrzyk gotówki.
> 
> Natomiast zobaczymy co przyniesie przyszłość - czekam na losy bilansowania międzyfazowego (nawet tylko 15-sto minutowego, a nie godzinnego). Zobaczymy też, co będzie dalej z opustem 1:1 i czy faktycznie to będzie zmiana na gorsze - tu akurat mam przeczucie nie poparte żadnymi wyliczeniami, że faktycznie większość prosumentów może na tym stracić.


Ja to ujmę inaczej VAT nadal 23% dziś pan długopis podpisał, a wprowadzili na "kilka lat" w DE masz 15% VAT. 5000+ ile to nas podatników kosztuje... podatki od paliwa, akcyzy i wszelkiego innego. Niech nie zabierają tyle podatków i mniej dają co z tego że Wam dali 5000+, 500+, 300+ jak inni nie mają dzieci (nie mogą) a podatki na Was muszą płacić.
Reasumując niech przestaną wyjmować z mojej lewej kieszeni żeby włożyć Wam do prawej.
A w pandemii nawet im łóżek brakuje - woleli dać Wam zamiast łóżek kupić, każdy z Was co dostał 5000+ za to można było kupić sprzęt do szpitali... ale nieRząd wolał rozdać.
Moim zdaniem takie dysponowanie pieniędzmi nie jest dobre.

----------


## kulibob

Z dawaniem to jest tak

Jedno widać . A czego nie widać? plebs od 500+ nie ogarnie

----------


## mitch

> Ja to ujmę inaczej VAT nadal 23% dziś pan długopis podpisał, a wprowadzili na "kilka lat" w DE masz 15% VAT. [...]
> Moim zdaniem takie dysponowanie pieniędzmi nie jest dobre.


Demokracja to w ogóle przereklamowana jest.
No ale co zrobisz... Każdy orze jak może.
Co do pandemii, to jak widać, nie tacy jak my się na niej wyłożyli, więc to jest słaby argument. Bo to nie jest sprawa sprzętu, a ludzi. Możemy mieć kupę sprzętu, a tzw system i tak nie wydoli (co było doskonale widać we Włoszech). A system to nie tylko sprzęt, a przede wszystkim ludzie. A ludzi (lekarzy, pielęgniarek, ratowników) mamy za mało i za mało im płacimy i nie od 8 lat. To jest wina każdego rządu bez wyjątku, że faworyzował górników, a nie lekarzy. Trzeba mieć żelazne klapki na oczach, żeby o obecny stan oskarżać jedynie obecny rząd. Wszyscy, łącznie z opozycją (a może nawet przede wszystkim?) mają tyle trupów w szafie, że aż dziwne, że szafa jeszcze się domyka. Co Ci po tych łóżkach, skoro nie będzie komu tych łóżek "obsługiwać"? Do tego jesteśmy bandą debili, co mają pretensje do lekarzy i diagnozujemy się w internecie i choć doskonale to widzimy, to nie przyjmujemy do wiadomości, że na większość problemów medycznych obecny stan nauki pozwala w większości przypadków odpowiedzieć "to zależy". A na samym końcu wchodzą antycovidianie, cali na biało, bez maseczek i na naszych oczach system się właśnie załamuje. Co za różnica, czy umrę w szpitalu na łóżku, czy na krześle w poczekalni czy w domu? Śmierć, to śmierć, jest chu...wa i zasrana. Żeby zmienić system, od teraz trzeba minimum 10-20 lat. Nic nie zmienisz w 3 lata, a tym bardziej w kilka miesięcy. Jesteśmy kretynami jako naród i ponosimy tego konsekwencje. Bo korona nam z głowy spadnie i ego ucierpi, jak te maseczkę se założymy na twarz. Te 5000+ niczego w tej kwestii nie zmienia. Pandemia nam się należy jak psu buda i tyle. Ech.

----------


## marcinbbb

O pandemii słyszeć nie chcę więcej ludzi umiera na raka bo ich nie operowali/chemio`wali/naświetlali.
Jakoś sprzedawcy w sklepach nie zachorowali a lekarze są narażeni... i udzielają tele porady ?
Mają te swoje skafandry, przyłbice, maski i wszyscy się zarażają???

Jeśli swoje życie traktujesz niżej niż prawo umieraj...

----------


## marcinbbb

OK wiesz raka oglądałem od 8 roku życia, bez pandemii i 5 lat żyłem nadzieją... aż mojej mamie się zmarło.
Skoro nadal żyjesz nadzieją OK. Zajebiście pewnie będzie żył... a może??? Któż to wie???.

----------


## mitch

> OK wiesz raka oglądałem od 8 roku życia, bez pandemii i 5 lat żyłem nadzieją... aż mojej mamie się zmarło.
> Skoro nadal żyjesz nadzieją OK. Zajebiście pewnie będzie żył... a może??? Któż to wie???.


Z mamą podobna historia jak i u mnie. Nevermind. Co do pandemii, każdy robi co chce i wierzy w co chce. Jedyną nadzieję jaką mam, to że nie będziemy musieli skorzystać z usług szpitala w ciągu najbliższych miesięcy. Bo ktoś myślał, że jest nieśmiertelny, a wyszło jak zawsze i miejsc brakuje. To jest wyłącznie nasza wina. Tu nie ma co na lekarzy i rząd zwalać winy. Jak dużo ludzi dopiero niedawno się dowiedziało, że ręce trzeba myć, a noszenie maski to zamach na naszą wolność i demokrację, to o czym my tu rozmawiamy? U mnie na wsi ludzie się obrazili na listonosza, że przestał się witać kontaktowo.  :bash:  Tak jak pisałem, pandemia należy nam się jak psu buda. Gorzej, że ludzie, którzy uważają na siebie i tak obrywają rykoszetem. Bywa, życie nie jest sprawiedliwe. Jak nie ZE kopiący pod nami dołki, to sąsiad kretyn. Trzeba jakoś żyć  :smile:

----------


## Tom1000k

Co trzeba mieć w głowie, żeby w wątku o końcu opłacalności fotowoltaiki rozpętać dyskusję o covid-zie??

----------


## vr5

Tom jeśli ktoś (odpukać w niemalowane drewno)  znajdzie się po covid`zie po tamtej stronie to będzie mu raczej obojętne.
Zgadzam się z Tobą - za dużo tu o "zarazie".

----------


## marxxx

Moim zdaniem trzeba się zacząć martwić deklaracjami składanymi przez dostawców energii, zwłaszcza Tauron głośno mówi o zmianach w sposobach rozliczania i  Chcą mniej korzystnych opustów i rozliczeń kwartalnych, a nie rocznych. Na południu Polski gdzie powstało najwięcej instalacji PV jest problem ze stabilizacją sieci. Tauron potrzebuje kilkanaście miliardów złotych na modernizacje sieci na inteligentną i na budowę magazynów energii.  Niestety szybko tego nie zrobią więc koszty magazynów energii poniosą klienci, lub będą tracić prąd ze swoich instalacji !  Warto zerknąć, tu więcej o opłacalności fotowoltaiki https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkOiOFwBi6w

----------


## rustin

Jak się klaruje sytuacja w nowym roku z opłacalnością ?

----------


## Pytajnick

> Jak się klaruje sytuacja w nowym roku z opłacalnością ?


Skoro coraz częściej pojawiają się artykuły mówiące, że prosumenci "POTRZEBUJĄ" swoich magazynów energii...to może być różnie  :big grin: 

https://biznes.interia.pl/gospodarka...ii,nId,4298648

Mój prąd mój magazyn czyli dodamy do magazynu 15k a ty dodasz drugie tyle...i sieci nie trzeba będzie remontować  :wink:

----------


## mitch

> Skoro coraz częściej pojawiają się artykuły mówiące, że prosumenci "POTRZEBUJĄ" swoich magazynów energii...to może być różnie


A tymczasem niektórym pyknął kolejny rok ze złomem na dachu... Kurczę, brzmię jak naganiacz na krypto, kto nie kupił, ten przegrał życie  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

Na krypto mam wywalone. Co z tego że bit kosztuje no właśnie nie wiem bo nie sprawdzam 200000 zł (wybacz sprawdziłem spadł na 170000zł - w momencie :smile:  A co mi z tego za zakupy w sklepie tym zapłacę? Czy przeleje jako rachunek za wode i śmieci.U mnie już 6 rok pyknął ze złomem i ten złom nadal daje radę pytanie jak te karty graficzne do kopania po 6 latach będą działały hehhee. Wsio będzie już dawno na śmietniku.
Pokażę Ci mój portfel z miliardem ETH i co z tym zrobię? Na FB wystawię że mam wirtualne miliard ETH, laski na to lecą jak na traktor z klimą w cenie BMW?
A może jak zrobię zdjęcie 1kg zioła to będzie wykazywało wartość "milicyjną" 50zł/gr. to będę miał 50000 zł? Czy nadal będę miał tylko zdjęcie?

----------


## JTKirk

> Na krypto mam wywalone. Co z tego że bit kosztuje no właśnie nie wiem bo nie sprawdzam 200000 zł (wybacz sprawdziłem spadł na 170000zł - w momencie A co mi z tego za zakupy w sklepie tym zapłacę? Czy przeleje jako rachunek za wode i śmieci.


Oczywiście, ze możesz tym zapłacić w sklepie. To tylko trochę bardziej skomplikowane niż normalnie.
Zakładasz konto w serwisie X. Przechodzisz weryfikacje i zamawiasz kartę - tak samo jak zakładanie konta i karty w banku. Kartę masz połączoną z twoim kontem, na którym możesz mieć BTC,ETH i jeszcze kilka innych kryptowalut. Krypto zamieniasz na FIAT(USD,EUR), dodajesz do karty i kartą normalnie płacisz w sklepie za każde zakupy.
Tak samo możesz wymienić w kantorze stacjonarnym lub internetowym z krypto na PLN. Oczywiście, za rok trzeba wypełnić PIT38.




> U mnie już 6 rok pyknął ze złomem i ten złom nadal daje radę pytanie jak te karty graficzne do kopania po 6 latach będą działały hehhee. Wsio będzie już dawno na śmietniku.


Jak długo ci się spłacał ten twój "złom"?

karty graficzne które kupiłem w sierpniu'20 spłaciły się gdzieś w okolicy stycznia, do tego dzisiaj są warte ponad 2 razy tyle, niż wtedy kiedy je kupowałem. Możesz to samo powiedzieć o swoim "złomie"? 
Karty sie dawno zwróciły i dalej świetnie zarabiają
https://whattomine.com/coins/151-eth...mmit=Calculate
przyjąłem koszt zestawu 10000zł - 5x5700XT+pozostałe graty (karty kupowałem po 1600zł nówki, pozostałe bebechy też wtedy jeszcze bardzo tanio) Jak nie wierzysz, to sprawdz ile teraz kosztują 5700XT - bez róznicy jaki model  :big tongue: 
Co do śmietnika - wszystko zależy jak kto eksploatuje swój sprzęt. Jak po 2 latach wymienisz pastę i przesmarujesz wiatraki to będzie dalej działać bez problemu. Pod warunkiem, ze nie katujesz sprzętu w ekstremalnych warunkach.

----------


## JTKirk

Aha, zapomniałeś o drobnym detalu napisać - spadł w momencie z 200000 na 170000, ale jeszcze 2 miesiące temu był po ile?
no własnie...taka drobnostka   :tongue:

----------

